# ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links.



## sicos79 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi,

I need ISTA + and PSDZData Lite from 03/2021.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## v3koro (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi,

Looking for a ista-p download link

thanks


----------



## Ssilver356 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello is it possible to send me links for ISTA to F-series ? Thanks 😉


----------



## MvDrake (Apr 4, 2021)

Looking for download link...


----------



## Alexblondu (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyone? A download link please?


----------



## Osoliman (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello can I get a link to ISTA D and ISTA P please thanks a lot


----------



## Metric_Iron (Apr 10, 2021)

This seems to be the latest request line. Can I add my name to the queue? Thank you in advance!


----------



## tino_e87 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hey all, could I also get the link to ISTA D and ISTA P please. Thank you


----------



## mbasic (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello
I would like to have a link for ISTA-P too. Thank you!


----------



## alicine (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi guys, the ISTA that im currently using 4.15.16 for my E87 N45 doesnt show schematics and content. Just giving a popup *The selected document is without content.*

Please can u share with me also the links?


----------



## Snow1987 (Apr 13, 2021)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Please send me the download links if you don't mind


----------



## Snow1987 (Apr 13, 2021)

Adalbert said:


> Sent ista +


Hi will you please send me Ista+. I have a F30. 
Thank you


----------



## Kipper73 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi
Please can you send me a DL for Ista+ too? 
Thanks in advance
Kip


----------



## eddyg (Apr 13, 2021)

can i please get a torrent link to ista 4.28.31


----------



## Ivek (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi, can I get link for Ista for e91.

Thanks!


----------



## DWA7NE (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi can i get a link too please, thanks


----------



## Aobimmerkid (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello,

Can I please get a download link 


Siki78 said:


> @Mendelson You have PM



Can I please get a link as well?


----------



## fp641086 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello, Can I please heave the link to ISTA D?
Thank you


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

You have both PM


----------



## matijos1992 (Apr 15, 2021)

Heeej możecie również podlinkować Ista D+P ?


----------



## CoolPedroCorp (May 27, 2021)

Hi everyone,same here,would greatly appreciate ISTA-D & -P please


----------



## x3Outcast89 (May 26, 2021)

would someone be willing to DM me with a link for ista + and ista P? it would be greatly appreciated,


----------



## MindR (May 28, 2021)

Hello, guys! I am a new owner of a f10 car and I like to diagnosis the car myself, can someone of you send me the links too, please? I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## V195 (May 30, 2021)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


can you dm me the link to the ista P and D


----------



## 08e7033d (May 30, 2021)

Please kindly send me link for ista p and d
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bmwe39528i (May 17, 2019)

The link from post 73 did not work. The activation does for ista does not work after installation


----------



## Bmwe39528i (May 17, 2019)

After following the installation instructions, INPA stopped working. I'm sure this messed up the drivers


----------



## psalex2001 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hy friends . I am onwer of a bmw 730d G11 and a 120d E87 . I have bought both cables , you can help me with a link for ista and tell me pls what is the difference from ista d and ista p . Have a nice day


----------



## Bmwe39528i (May 17, 2019)

Ista p is for programming. Ista d is for diagnostics.
I got ista working so just use the link on the previous page.
You only need ista d


----------



## Ahmed Elhamy (Jun 5, 2021)

D


S1000XR_CH said:


> Hey Adalbert, could you please also sent me the link? I have G01 X3 2018.
> Many thanks in advance
> BR,Markus
> [/QUOTEcan you please send me the link to download it


----------



## Quinirntos (May 30, 2017)

Hi all
Also lokking for a link to download ista 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Bothizer (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi guys! Can you guys send me a link for ista + and ista P, please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Exillium (Jun 7, 2021)

Owner of an F10, looking to get ISTA/d and confirm if an Bluetooth OBD II will work to link with my laptop, or direct me to the proper cable. 

Thanks!


----------



## bigshooter39 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi, looking for a link to download latest version of Ista+ for my 2014 F30. Could someone please share? I looked in the link to Mega from the original mega thread and it has 4.10. I believe Ista is a t 4.27 or 4.28 now. This will be a fresh install.


----------



## Jondude7684 (Mar 26, 2021)

Is there a link for ISTA+D, thanks ahead of time


----------



## mdonley13 (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm also looking to download ista, I own a 13' F30 335i. If someone could share with me I would be grateful! Thanks in advance.


----------



## SupacatSF (May 11, 2016)

Hello, have a 2017 G30. Can I please ask for a pm with dl links to ista p and d? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ssharo (Jun 16, 2020)

Anyone have a good link for ISTA D and P? Or is everyone using that one from the previous page? I need it to retrofit the factory trailer wiring harness on my 2016 F15.

Always just stuck with INPA, NCS, and PA Soft with my E39 M5 so I've never needed ISTA before.


----------



## Andy-GS (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello, could someone please send me a link for Inpa and Rheingold?

THANKS


----------



## Mikee304 (Jul 16, 2020)

Would also greatly appreciate ISTA D to get diagnostic working on my F10.
Currently using INPA on my E46.

Best
M


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi, Can you send me link? Thanks!

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## milracing (Jun 10, 2021)

Could somebody please send me the link?
Thank You!


----------



## 740ldXdrive (Oct 6, 2018)

could someone please, please send me a link?

thanks a lot!!


----------



## JAD CR- J 909 (Jun 12, 2021)

hallo everybody i need ista p and ista d links pleeeeeeeeas as soooon as possible


----------



## Vega2k (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi. Im looking for a working ista d and ista p link


----------



## Kamil_Irzenski (Jun 14, 2021)

Could somebody please send me the link?
Thank You!


----------



## emree39 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi. Can i get the all the links too?? For ista d and p?? And maybe other software thanks in advance


----------



## boris31 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello, i need ista d and p. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bimmaz (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi, can someone please send me the links for ISTA D and P downloads? Thanks in advance.


----------



## okiiish (Jun 7, 2021)

Any chance someone have ista+ to send please?


----------



## 2lei (May 1, 2021)

Hi, can anyone send a ista P/ D link please? Thanks!


----------



## michaelsking (Jun 17, 2021)

I also would greatly appreciate a link to download ISTA P/D


----------



## Rich123321 (Oct 22, 2013)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Hey bro, I need ISTA to recalibrate my steering sensor. If you had a moment could you DM me and I'll buy you a beer? Located in Central FL


----------



## 300f22 (Mar 10, 2014)

Can someone please PM me the link for ISTA-D? Thank you.


----------



## IainECant (Jun 19, 2021)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Hi, Please could you send a link to the INSTA+ download. I’m in a bit of a mess and need to reset my dpf on an e91 diesel. Many thanks


----------



## shardeman (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi bro, can you please send me the Inst P download link. thanks. [email protected].


----------



## dajoker1292 (Feb 12, 2007)

Adalbert said:


> sent all


Any way you can DM me please with a link? Thank you in advance.


----------



## m3-est (Jun 21, 2021)

Can anyone please send me Ista P download link? Much appreciated!


----------



## unklspot (Jan 1, 2021)

Can you send the ista+ link, greatly appreciated !


----------



## emc2 (Jun 22, 2021)

can you pm me ista d and p please


----------



## WIIBMR (Jul 12, 2021)

How long should it take to install ISTA standalone?
Install has been running for 18hours and has still about 155GB of SDP to extract.
It is working on IBAD but is just over half done and SWFL is still empty.
Any ideas


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

How you are installing ista? That is not ok or you have extra slow PC


----------



## WIIBMR (Jul 12, 2021)

I had the downlaod on a flash drive (usb 3.0).
From the downlod folder I am using command ista_standalone_installer_4.30.14 and installing on C:\ 1TB with only 63GB used.
Laptop is 2 years old I5 -7200 4GB Ram
It did seem to be doing something I could hear the drive working away but the write speed was really poor at best 1MB/s but regularly even lower. By my calcualtion it would take another 28hours at that rate.

I've stopped the install copied the download to the hard drive and restarted. After 3 hours is back to extracting from SDP_4.30.12.
It still got around 190GB to extract but the disk performance is 4.1MB/s read 1MB/s write.
CPU is only at 5%. The install is using around 550MB, the rest of the memory is used up with a huge amount of service host type entries.
I've tried varoius in the past to free memory but to no avail. Its not a single hog using it up.

Tempted to do a clean windows on it but with all the Win10 updates etc that could be a marathon in itself.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Buy ssd 1TB and add 4gb ram to your pc will be ok. Will be to much faster to download on ssd and extract there. I am always extracting with winrar because it is drag and drop just need to know where this file going to.


----------



## WIIBMR (Jul 12, 2021)

SIKI, 
Agree about SSD but apart from this slow install PC doesn't get used much.
I may get a 8GB stick for it.

The install is going quicker but it will still be a few hours. 
I'm seeing disk activity at 6 to 8MB/s when before it was 1.5MB/s.

Its loading into C\EC-APP/ISTA.
As long as it completes I'll be happy.


----------



## EastEndEd (Jul 18, 2021)

Where can I download ISTA from? Having so many electrical problems lately, my car really hate the hot weather


----------



## WIIBMR (Jul 12, 2021)

Have a look in page 9 and 10 there are links there


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

WIIBMR said:


> SIKI,
> Agree about SSD but apart from this slow install PC doesn't get used much.
> I may get a 8GB stick for it.
> 
> ...


it is not few hours it is about 45 min for me with ssd. But this is just first time after that you can use ista launcher console and update sdp in few minute.


----------



## 740ldXdrive (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone detect malware/virus with the ISTA 4.30 or 4.29 link?


----------



## Merlin5150 (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi, I’m looking for ISTA+. I have a 2011 X5 E70;N55
Thanks for reading. 
Jeff


----------



## kayottee (Jul 19, 2021)

Hello,
Could you DM me with ISTA+ link?
Thank you.


----------



## 740ldXdrive (Oct 6, 2018)

I appreciate ppl sharing Ista and helping bmw owners with doing their own repair, but I gotta ask why do these files have trojans and malware?

I initially downloaded Ista4.30 which had malware, deleted it and tried Ista4.29 hoping it this one would be clean, but both Eset and webroot detected trojan in Ista4.29.

Has anyone had this issue, or are ppl installing these files without scanning first???


----------



## Nl1205 (Jul 21, 2021)

Can someone please dm me a link? Thank you in advance


----------



## L3br0n (Jun 13, 2021)

Hey, can someone send ISTA-D new version download link?


----------



## Legin535i (Jul 22, 2021)

Would be greatly appreciated if someone could please pm the link for ista 

Regards


----------



## rrcan (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello, Just installed ISTA+ but I guess I need ISTA-P to program my E70 could anyone provide a link to download?


----------



## danielk (Aug 17, 2017)

Can someone please send me the download link? Thx


----------



## dave_van (Jul 23, 2021)

hi there, could somebody pls provide me the download links via DM - thanks a lot


----------



## Konstantinos Tsichlas (Jul 24, 2021)

BTbmw1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hope all are well.
> Just chasing a copy of ISTA-D and ISTA-P.
> ...


Hello there. Can someone send me link for insta D

Thank you, in advance
Konstantinos


----------



## yeguita (Sep 22, 2018)

gsorne said:


> I am also looking for the most current download link for the ISTA+ and related downloads
> 
> Thanks


can i also get the download link for ista.. i have a 2003 745li that needs a some sync work and programing


----------



## Beastie645 (May 6, 2021)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Hello, any chance that I can get a link for Ista-D and Ista-P?
Thank you in advance,

Beastie645


----------



## BMWRaven (Aug 6, 2021)

The tools folder does not include Patched Edibas, does it matter which version of Edibas we use for this install, and out of curiosity why is Edibas not part of the Tools Folder?


----------



## Gregg1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Apologies for jumping in. But any chance I could get a link for ISTA too please.


----------



## bimaboy_rw (Aug 12, 2021)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Hello, any chance that I can get a link for Ista-D and Ista-P?
Thank you in advance,


----------



## S61N (Aug 13, 2021)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Hi can I also get the download links for mega? Thanks


----------



## Motorstate (Oct 25, 2019)

*Updated version of BMW ISTA-D 4.30.43*


----------



## Warby (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi all,

Just registered for the forum.

Is there any chance that I can get a link for Ista + Ista-D and Ista-P?

Cheers


----------



## Motorstate (Oct 25, 2019)

Warby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just registered for the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi. Did you see the links above?


----------



## Warby (Aug 14, 2021)

Motorstate said:


> Hi. Did you see the links above?


I saw a text file. Downloaded that and saw the link 🤦🏽. Cheers.
Does any obd cable work with the software?


----------



## Motorstate (Oct 25, 2019)

Warby said:


> I saw a text file. Downloaded that and saw the link 🤦🏽. Cheers.
> Does any obd cable work with the software?


You can use ICOM, ICOM Next, INPA, ENET.


----------



## Dadni (Jan 22, 2021)

Motorstate said:


> *Updated version of BMW ISTA-D 4.30.43*


Hello Motorstate 

but i'm really confused here 
will this work with k+dcan cable?
and if it works with k+dcan cable is there any steps or maybe a software i need to install first?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Motorstate (Oct 25, 2019)

Dadni said:


> Hello Motorstate
> 
> but i'm really confused here
> will this work with k+dcan cable?
> ...


Hello. Yes, it works. You need to configure your k+dcan when the program will be installed.


----------



## Kamool (May 16, 2021)

Hi,
Is there any ISTA installation instruction, what I should run to install? Do I need every file?


----------



## Motorstate (Oct 25, 2019)

Kamool said:


> Hi,
> Is there any ISTA installation instruction, what I should run to install? Do I need every file?


Hi. I wasn't on the previous version, but this one hasn't.


----------



## Warby (Aug 14, 2021)

Motorstate said:


> You can use ICOM, ICOM Next, INPA, ENET.


Ok thanks. I have a Delphi system but doesn’t do a lot on my car. I’ll get a new cable and try ista 👍🏽


----------



## Kamool (May 16, 2021)

Motorstate said:


> Hi. I wasn't on the previous version, but this one hasn't.


Than how do I install that?


----------



## Motorstate (Oct 25, 2019)

Warby said:


> Ok thanks. I have a Delphi system but doesn’t do a lot on my car. I’ll get a new cable and try ista 👍🏽


Welcome.


----------



## Warby (Aug 14, 2021)

I have installed it, but giving an error message. Are there any install instructions please?


----------



## Motorstate (Oct 25, 2019)

Warby said:


> I have installed it, but giving an error message. Are there any install instructions please?


I haven't. If you need I can install it. Or you can try to find it from others ISTA versions.


----------



## Kamool (May 16, 2021)

I have also installed it, but during activation I get empty key field and license key. What do I put in those?


----------



## paeg (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi dudes,

Can I please get the link too? We just picked up an F15 X5 so I'm working on wrapping my head around how to work on it. So far it seems quite a bit more involved than our old e53!!

Thanks!


----------



## aya325 (Sep 25, 2021)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


hi there.can you also send me ista d and ista p link


----------



## JeffersonM83 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi you all!!

I'm new here, from the Netherlands and just got me a F31 330i from '16. Moving from VW golf mk5 gti to a real car 

I am also struggeling to find a proper ista+ /d/p link, so can anyone provide me a working link? Would be great, thanks in advance.


----------



## gcbm (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi All,

Appreciate if someone could pm me an ISTA P download link. Desperately trying to sort out an issue with coding my trailer module (not seeing it with ESYS).


----------



## Gregg1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Good Morning all. 
Could I get a link to ISTA P+D also please. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## snowman112 (Sep 18, 2021)

Is there anyone who please could send me a link to ista+/d? I’m in urgent need to reset SCR tank level on my f11 520d xdrive.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## camucho (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm trying to install Insta+, I found the instructions and links in one of the threads here, but when I tried to open the file, it didn't open because I need a password to decrypt. Can somebody help me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gwidha (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi guys can you sent me link to download latest version of ista+ ista-p ?

after some search I found this









MEGA


MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




mega.nz


----------



## luboss23 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi, may I also ask for links to ista d and p? Thanks.


----------



## SirMcLord (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi there,
i'd like to ask for the software ista+ and ista-p. 
Tank you!


----------



## Kaltin34 (May 18, 2020)

Siki78 said:


> @Mendelson You have PM





Siki78 said:


> @Mendelson You have PM


Hi Siki78. Hope all is well. Would you be able to send me ista+ or any other ista that you may have? Thank yiu in advance.


----------



## gespasas (Nov 25, 2014)

Appreciate if someone could pm me an ISTA+ , and ISTA-P download link. 

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## marcelo.oliveira (Sep 30, 2021)

Could someone please send me the updated ISTA+? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi
Can I please get the link too for ISTA-D and ISTA-P and the latest PSDZ Data for my X5F15
Thanks


----------



## aya325 (Sep 25, 2021)

samomen said:


> Hello. i have a E46 M54B25 car. İ need İSTA-D. Can you send me İSTA-D link? Thanks


i would also love to get the link


----------



## gurkerockt (Oct 1, 2021)

Gwidha said:


> Hi guys can you sent me link to download latest version of ista+ ista-p ?
> 
> after some search I found this
> 
> ...


but this is just ista+ and not-p with all the dara to programm 🤔

anyone has a link with ista P as well?

thx


----------



## _Chilled_ (Sep 22, 2021)

Could I please have the links for Ista-P and IstaD, with full PSDZ data files.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

gurkerockt said:


> but this is just ista+ and not-p with all the dara to programm 🤔


I try this link but ERROR message at the end of downloading. Doesn't work properly


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Gwidha said:


> Hi guys can you sent me link to download latest version of ista+ ista-p ?
> 
> after some search I found this
> 
> ...



Did you try to download at this link. Tried several times today. Always error with dowloading. I don't know why? Using megaDowloader V1.8?


----------



## gurkerockt (Oct 1, 2021)

no i didnt. I downloaded something by youtube, but installation doesnt work properly🤦‍♂️

Did anyone here received a link by dm?


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

I managed to download through the link above. Probably one-time megadownload problem


----------



## gurkerockt (Oct 1, 2021)

there you dont have the data for programming i think


----------



## Jamesbebby (Jul 11, 2021)

Looking a older version to run on win7, I believe 4.22.22 works do you have older links? 😁


----------



## BMWmasterTECHsa (May 24, 2021)

Siki78 said:


> @Mendelson You have PM



Good day I would realy appreciate ISTA+ and ISTA-p links plz. All the way from South Africa


----------



## gurkerockt (Oct 1, 2021)

did someone try ro download it here?






Rheingold 4.23.16 Standalone / SDP-BLP 4.23.13 / ISTA-P 3.67.1.006 [2020] :: RuTracker.org


Rheingold 4.23.16 Standalone / SDP-BLP 4.23.13 / ISTA-P 3.67.1.006 [2020] » Программы по диагностике и ремонту :: RuTracker.org




rutracker.org


----------



## N0_HeSiF10 (Oct 8, 2019)

Siki78 said:


> @Mendelson You have PM


Hey man, hope all is well. Could you pls pm a link as well.


----------



## Marelis1988 (Sep 30, 2021)

Kamool said:


> Hello, May I get links for ISTA+ and ISTA-P?


*ISTA+ (ISTA-D) – BMW Diagnostics (20gb Download)*
www.xpcc.co.uk/2808/ISTA_4.30.3.7z 

*ISTA-P – BMW Diagnostics (27Gb Download) *
www.xpcc.co.uk/2808/BMW.7z


----------



## f0rgivM3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Anyone have the links? @Marelis1988 those links arent wokring for me


----------



## Domino1968 (Apr 21, 2016)

. 


f0rgivM3 said:


> Anyone have the links? @Marelis1988 those links arent wokring for me


Seemed to work for me!


----------



## FiverFeverSellis (Oct 12, 2021)

Hello, I’m new to the forum. Currently experiencing the dreaded 4x4, dsc, brake, traction control light. Is there anyway someone could send me the DL link for Ista so I can begin diagnosing. I really would appreciate the help.


----------



## Demian_live (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi guys. Can somebody send me the link for ista/p please. Thank you 🙏🏻


----------



## Demian_live (Oct 13, 2021)

Adalbert said:


> What means DL link? Here only megs server





Adalbert said:


> Sent ista +


Hey man, can you send me ista/p link please


----------



## V195 (May 30, 2021)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


hey any chance you still got the link for the ista p?


----------



## warhoop (Oct 13, 2021)

I would appreciate a link drop as well. Thx in advance.


----------



## warhoop (Oct 13, 2021)

V195 said:


> hey any chance you still got the link for the ista p?


did you end up with DL link?


----------



## V195 (May 30, 2021)

warhoop said:


> did you end up with DL link?


No man ... im still waiting for someone to be a good bimmer boy and send it to me


----------



## noteguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi 
Can I get a link to download ista/d ista/p for windows 10 please?
I have a 2006 BMW x5 e53 4.4i with all sorts of issues and don't have the bucks to have towed to bmw.

I greatly appreciate.
I was going to use one of my pc laptops and get this SUV running again.ove it but has alot of electrical and security isdues.

Thanks all and love the Forum.
Jerry
Post Falls Idaho


----------



## Jguzzi922 (Oct 14, 2021)

Siki78 said:


> You have both PM


May I please have a king for Ista p thank you I’m advance.


----------



## Jguzzi922 (Oct 14, 2021)

08 550i e60 looking for link to ista p I believe need the Vvt procedure to reset adaptations. Thanks


----------



## Jguzzi922 (Oct 14, 2021)

Ista p pls 2008 e60 550i m sport. Need relearn the Vanos. Thanks


----------



## Cedric (Jan 14, 2014)

Please send a mega link to the latest ISTA/P. Thanks!


----------



## S85AlpineRS (Oct 14, 2021)

Can I get one of those fancy ISTA/P links?


----------



## Bnj1717 (Oct 14, 2021)

Hey Guys, could someone send me the link to INSTA-P please?? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ruben 01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi

Can someone please PM me a link for ISTA+ and ISTA/P.

Thanks


----------



## Juhnukka (Feb 9, 2017)

Can someone also PM me to a latest ista p? I allready have ista+ 4.31


----------



## TBGbro (Oct 17, 2021)

If anyone can give me a link for ISTA D + ISTA P id appreciate it a ton! You’d be the coolest person


----------



## S85AlpineRS (Oct 14, 2021)

TBGbro said:


> If anyone can give me a link for ISTA D + ISTA P id appreciate it a ton! You’d be the coolest person


I'm still waiting...


----------



## Bnj1717 (Oct 14, 2021)

Looks like the guy supplying the link might be banned..... There are like 30 of us waiting.


----------



## ghostrider1969 (Sep 3, 2017)

May I have the links for ISTA + and ISTA P? Tx a lot


----------



## osama qanzoa (Aug 6, 2021)

May I have link for ista emulator 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Giray42 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi

Can someone please PM me a link for ISTA+ and ISTA/P?


Thanks


----------



## warhoop (Oct 13, 2021)

V195 said:


> No man ... im still waiting for someone to be a good bimmer boy and send it to me


Bummer no bimmer brahs listening I guess. That'll learn me not to backup my crappy laptop especially when it has vintage software installed


----------



## Bnj1717 (Oct 14, 2021)

warhoop said:


> Bummer no bimmer brahs listening I guess. That'll learn me not to backup my crappy laptop especially when it has vintage software installed


Yep, no one seems to want to share it....


----------



## mark macky (Dec 6, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## noteguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi Mark,
I have a BMW X5 E53 4.4i that cranks no start now.
I've replaced the ignition with a generic one off ebay.

It has had no crank no start off and on since I got it and I figured out how to start it thru going thru tripping alarm, unlocking with the key in the door, reducing the key and it usually started.

It did that again, I did everything as above, still didn't turn over do Ernst in house and came out after probably 30 minutes and it started right up.
So, while going thru back yard, I turned off and started up about 5 times before leaving.
Ran fine driving to the store.
Got there, shut off and immediately tried to start and it just turned over and the key stuck in starting pisition.
I had to pull back manually..
I had it towed home and installed that new ignition.
Just turns over and key still sticks in starting position..

I should say the key was hot on metal when I was trying to start it at the store.

I've replaced the battery with the one that came in it from an auto part store and checked the connections while waiting for tow truck...

What to I need to connect to it to rsync the ews?

Thinking reset ews and computer might fix it...

Thanks in advance. 
Jerry Deitz 
Post Falls Idaho


----------



## kentneilson (Oct 24, 2021)

Hey guys... Can someone please PM me a link for ISTA+ and ISTA/P?


----------



## eXtratool BMW (Oct 22, 2021)

kentneilson said:


> Hey guys... Can someone please PM me a link for ISTA+ and ISTA/P?











Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links


Only if there are Parameters you need to chnage that are not set by default with VO Coding. Okay I am pretty positive I will need to FDL code, what would I need to do that? Again thank you so much for your assistance!!




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## Adrianglo (Oct 10, 2021)

Please send a mega link to the latest ISTA/P.
Thanks!


----------



## eXtratool BMW (Oct 22, 2021)

Adrianglo said:


> Please send a mega link to the latest ISTA/P.
> Thanks!


Press link (post 3258)








Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links


Only if there are Parameters you need to chnage that are not set by default with VO Coding. Okay I am pretty positive I will need to FDL code, what would I need to do that? Again thank you so much for your assistance!!




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## jromanc78 (Oct 19, 2012)

May I please have the link for the latest ista/d & ista/p? Thank you


----------



## francek4 (Oct 28, 2021)

Please send a mega link to sqlitedbs cz 4.30.30 or full Languages


----------



## eXtratool BMW (Oct 22, 2021)

jromanc78 said:


> May I please have the link for the latest ista/d & ista/p? Thank you











Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links


Only if there are Parameters you need to chnage that are not set by default with VO Coding. Okay I am pretty positive I will need to FDL code, what would I need to do that? Again thank you so much for your assistance!!




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## BimmBimm (Oct 29, 2021)

nitron2004 said:


> Hi everyone, would be appreciated for an ista+/p link. Thanks


Hi, Please send here too. It would help me a lot! Thanks!


----------



## eXtratool BMW (Oct 22, 2021)

BimmBimm said:


> Hi, Please send here too. It would help me a lot! Thanks!











27.8 GB file on MEGA







mega.nz













MEGA


MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




mega.nz


----------



## mwi29 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi all looking for a download link for ISTA+ please.
Many thanks


----------



## mail2jonathann (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi can some one send me a link to wher I can download ISTA+ 
Thanke you in advance


----------



## Rccardo (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi could some one please send me a link to ISTA D and ISTA P please. I cannot find it anywhere bimmergeeks doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## Tallicia (Oct 4, 2016)

Can some one DM me magnet for ISTA-P ?


----------



## Genyu (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello, I am a new member just trying to sort my E61 LCI 530d. I have been in search of a good copy of Ista+, Ista P and Ista D to sort the car out. Can anyone helpme? Thanks.


----------



## jellogwapo (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi, can I please have the download link for ISTA+, ISTA P and ISTA D to help me troubleshoot my F10? thank you!!


----------



## scottgo123 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi guys can you sent me link to download a ista+ ista-p 
many thanks in advance


----------



## eXtratool BMW (Oct 22, 2021)

ista and ista/p post 404 in this tread 
tap red Mega -ista
tap 27,8 - ista/p


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

eXtratool BMW said:


> ista and ista/p post 404 in this tread
> tap red Mega -ista
> tap 27,8 - ista/p


This will not work anymore you need license for 4.32.20 and just Sedoy can make it


----------



## Rccardo (Jul 24, 2019)

Siki78 said:


> This will not work anymore you need license for 4.32.20 and just Sedoy can make it


Bummer who has one that works need a mega link asap my e83 is giving me module problems need to see what exactly is going on in the tree.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

You can still use ista-p for e serie


----------



## Genyu (Nov 3, 2021)

eXtratool BMW said:


> 27.8 GB file on MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Rccardo (Jul 24, 2019)

hi could someone give me a link to ista d and ista p please i have mega


----------



## Rccardo (Jul 24, 2019)

Siki78 said:


> @Mendelson You have PM


HI could i get a copy of ista p please


----------



## MartinX83 (Apr 7, 2021)

I am still using WIN7....anybody has ISTA (not P) download link for me please?


----------



## Calkoe (Nov 8, 2021)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you





Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Hi, any chance of a link bud.


----------



## bunnypv (Nov 8, 2021)

Adalbert said:


> sent all


Hi there, please share the download link of ista-p and license, thank you


----------



## bunnypv (Nov 8, 2021)

Calkoe said:


> Hi, any chance of a link bud.


Hi, please do forward the same to me once you get it, thank you


----------



## Rccardo (Jul 24, 2019)

Am I getting ignored on purpose or what lol feels like it, maybe rccardo is too brown of a name idk...kinda wack how literally everyone gets pm right away except me any non racist people out there who can share links to ista d and p with licenses and standard tools


----------



## bennymx (Jan 28, 2021)

Rccardo said:


> Am I getting ignored on purpose or what lol feels like it, maybe rccardo is too brown of a name idk...kinda wack how literally everyone gets pm right away except me any non racist people out there who can share links to ista d and p with licenses and standard tools


You won't find any ISTA D with license. It all requires a license now. Not free. ISTA/P can be found without license.


----------



## Rccardo (Jul 24, 2019)

Rccardo said:


> Am I getting ignored on purpose or what lol feels like it, maybe rccardo is too brown of a name idk...kinda wack how literally everyone gets pm right away except me any non racist people out there who can share links to ista d and p with licenses and standard tools


yea ok no its free anyone who pays is an idiot


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

You can still use ISTA 4.32.1x with old license but new like you read you will need license key which can just Sedoy make it. If you pay license from Sedoy ISTA standlone then say who sell you because it is for free


----------



## Rccardo (Jul 24, 2019)

Well after these assholes and idiots on this forum kept telling me I need an activation key for latest ista from sedoy (everyone’s daddy apparently) I decided to tackle this issue myself. I’m an engineer so it obviously wasn’t rocket science, which is what I majored in. It was however time consuming, and really f**** annoying cause this should be available to everyone on bimmerfest and the bmw enthusiast community. People argue that it’s like this because people are making money off it…but then those same people say go buy it…morons. Anywaysss I did it, I have sedoys ista stand-alone with ista P 3.66. I also have inpa nfs and all that with the latest Daten files. Everything was free and I didn’t have to ask anyones permission, cause I’m not a woman, I’m y’all’s daddy now. Hit me up if you need a copy. I might give it you you, Peace ✌


----------



## MartinX83 (Apr 7, 2021)

Rccardo said:


> Well after these assholes and idiots on this forum kept telling me I need an activation key for latest ista from sedoy (everyone’s daddy apparently) I decided to tackle this issue myself. I’m an engineer so it obviously wasn’t rocket science, which is what I majored in. It was however time consuming, and really f**** annoying cause this should be available to everyone on bimmerfest and the bmw enthusiast community. People argue that it’s like this because people are making money off it…but then those same people say go buy it…morons. Anywaysss I did it, I have sedoys ista stand-alone with ista P 3.66. I also have inpa nfs and all that with the latest Daten files. Everything was free and I didn’t have to ask anyones permission, cause I’m not a woman, I’m y’all’s daddy now. Hit me up if you need a copy. I might give it you you, Peace ✌


Well....in that case...can you get me a copy of ISTA please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jtripper (Oct 3, 2012)

Rccardo said:


> Well after these assholes and idiots on this forum kept telling me I need an activation key for latest ista from sedoy (everyone’s daddy apparently) I decided to tackle this issue myself. I’m an engineer so it obviously wasn’t rocket science, which is what I majored in. It was however time consuming, and really f**** annoying cause this should be available to everyone on bimmerfest and the bmw enthusiast community. People argue that it’s like this because people are making money off it…but then those same people say go buy it…morons. Anywaysss I did it, I have sedoys ista stand-alone with ista P 3.66. I also have inpa nfs and all that with the latest Daten files. Everything was free and I didn’t have to ask anyones permission, cause I’m not a woman, I’m y’all’s daddy now. Hit me up if you need a copy. I might give it you you, Peace ✌


LOL
yeah the community isn't as cool as it would like to seem.
if possible put me down for +1 on the ISTA D/P download


----------



## LowkeysLab (Aug 2, 2020)

I need a copy too if it will work for e9x 3 series 328i. It’s an 07 but built in 11/06


----------



## X5-35d (Nov 10, 2021)

Rccardo said:


> Well after these assholes and idiots on this forum kept telling me I need an activation key for latest ista from sedoy (everyone’s daddy apparently) I decided to tackle this issue myself. I’m an engineer so it obviously wasn’t rocket science, which is what I majored in. It was however time consuming, and really f**** annoying cause this should be available to everyone on bimmerfest and the bmw enthusiast community. People argue that it’s like this because people are making money off it…but then those same people say go buy it…morons. Anywaysss I did it, I have sedoys ista stand-alone with ista P 3.66. I also have inpa nfs and all that with the latest Daten files. Everything was free and I didn’t have to ask anyones permission, cause I’m not a woman, I’m y’all’s daddy now. Hit me up if you need a copy. I might give it you you, Peace ✌



 could i get a copy as well  thx


----------



## Chiko48 (Nov 9, 2021)

Rccardo said:


> Well after these assholes and idiots on this forum kept telling me I need an activation key for latest ista from sedoy (everyone’s daddy apparently) I decided to tackle this issue myself. I’m an engineer so it obviously wasn’t rocket science, which is what I majored in. It was however time consuming, and really f**** annoying cause this should be available to everyone on bimmerfest and the bmw enthusiast community. People argue that it’s like this because people are making money off it…but then those same people say go buy it…morons. Anywaysss I did it, I have sedoys ista stand-alone with ista P 3.66. I also have inpa nfs and all that with the latest Daten files. Everything was free and I didn’t have to ask anyones permission, cause I’m not a woman, I’m y’all’s daddy now. Hit me up if you need a copy. I might give it you you, Peace ✌


Hey there, could I get a copy pls!


----------



## pichardo554 (Nov 10, 2021)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Could you send it to me to?


----------



## Zkon78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Rccardo said:


> Well after these assholes and idiots on this forum kept telling me I need an activation key for latest ista from sedoy (everyone’s daddy apparently) I decided to tackle this issue myself. I’m an engineer so it obviously wasn’t rocket science, which is what I majored in. It was however time consuming, and really f**** annoying cause this should be available to everyone on bimmerfest and the bmw enthusiast community. People argue that it’s like this because people are making money off it…but then those same people say go buy it…morons. Anywaysss I did it, I have sedoys ista stand-alone with ista P 3.66. I also have inpa nfs and all that with the latest Daten files. Everything was free and I didn’t have to ask anyones permission, cause I’m not a woman, I’m y’all’s daddy now. Hit me up if you need a copy. I might give it you you, Peace ✌


would like to try out the ista p on my f10 535i n55 to run some diagnostics. Would appreciate a copy if you can share. TIA


----------



## e65_760i (Aug 17, 2021)

Rccardo said:


> Well after these assholes and idiots on this forum kept telling me I need an activation key for latest ista from sedoy (everyone’s daddy apparently) I decided to tackle this issue myself. I’m an engineer so it obviously wasn’t rocket science, which is what I majored in. It was however time consuming, and really f**** annoying cause this should be available to everyone on bimmerfest and the bmw enthusiast community. People argue that it’s like this because people are making money off it…but then those same people say go buy it…morons. Anywaysss I did it, I have sedoys ista stand-alone with ista P 3.66. I also have inpa nfs and all that with the latest Daten files. Everything was free and I didn’t have to ask anyones permission, cause I’m not a woman, I’m y’all’s daddy now. Hit me up if you need a copy. I might give it you you, Peace ✌


Hi, Could you send me a copy or information about availability of ISTA P and ISTA D? My ISTA+ refuses to do programming on my E65 and instructs me to revert to P/D version. I'm really struggling to find any working version in these forums, I have similar problems with obtaining working software from BMW forums as you had.


----------



## david24452 (Nov 12, 2021)

Rccardo said:


> Well after these assholes and idiots on this forum kept telling me I need an activation key for latest ista from sedoy (everyone’s daddy apparently) I decided to tackle this issue myself. I’m an engineer so it obviously wasn’t rocket science, which is what I majored in. It was however time consuming, and really f**** annoying cause this should be available to everyone on bimmerfest and the bmw enthusiast community. People argue that it’s like this because people are making money off it…but then those same people say go buy it…morons. Anywaysss I did it, I have sedoys ista stand-alone with ista P 3.66. I also have inpa nfs and all that with the latest Daten files. Everything was free and I didn’t have to ask anyones permission, cause I’m not a woman, I’m y’all’s daddy now. Hit me up if you need a copy. I might give it you you, Peace ✌


Hey, could I get a copy as well please? I would like to diagnose my e90 3 series.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## glamprecht2 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello Rccardo, please send me link also. 

I also get very frustrated with this. I am EE and do quite a bit of reverse engineering and know it takes time, but those guys forget the knowledge they have come at least partially from the forum members. So its wrong for those to play secret games with the members.


----------



## Sohumco (Aug 13, 2021)

Rccardo said:


> Well after these assholes and idiots on this forum kept telling me I need an activation key for latest ista from sedoy (everyone’s daddy apparently) I decided to tackle this issue myself. I’m an engineer so it obviously wasn’t rocket science, which is what I majored in. It was however time consuming, and really f**** annoying cause this should be available to everyone on bimmerfest and the bmw enthusiast community. People argue that it’s like this because people are making money off it…but then those same people say go buy it…morons. Anywaysss I did it, I have sedoys ista stand-alone with ista P 3.66. I also have inpa nfs and all that with the latest Daten files. Everything was free and I didn’t have to ask anyones permission, cause I’m not a woman, I’m y’all’s daddy now. Hit me up if you need a copy. I might give it you you, Peace ✌


 Nice work man!! Can you please send links to me as well?
I was thinking, maybe it actually is rocket science. It took a rocket scientist to bring it. Just sayin. 🤔


----------



## rostyslavpaliuha (Nov 14, 2021)

Rccardo said:


> Well after these assholes and idiots on this forum kept telling me I need an activation key for latest ista from sedoy (everyone’s daddy apparently) I decided to tackle this issue myself. I’m an engineer so it obviously wasn’t rocket science, which is what I majored in. It was however time consuming, and really f**** annoying cause this should be available to everyone on bimmerfest and the bmw enthusiast community. People argue that it’s like this because people are making money off it…but then those same people say go buy it…morons. Anywaysss I did it, I have sedoys ista stand-alone with ista P 3.66. I also have inpa nfs and all that with the latest Daten files. Everything was free and I didn’t have to ask anyones permission, cause I’m not a woman, I’m y’all’s daddy now. Hit me up if you need a copy. I might give it you you, Peace ✌


Hey, it will be ideally to have a copy, could you please share it with me?


----------



## Minnow (Nov 14, 2021)

Like everyone else, I'd like to get a link to ISTA - P. 

Thanks


----------



## regigee (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi, please can I get links to ISTA-D and ISTA-P?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## regigee (Dec 9, 2021)

Can someone be so kind to send me links for ISTA-D and ISTA-P please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andre2019pstv (Dec 9, 2021)

Can someone send me the links for ISTA-D and ISTA-P, too? 
Thank you!


----------



## Jc Kent (Dec 8, 2021)

Could I get a link to ISTA-D/-P? 
Thanks.


----------



## jamie.r.daly (Dec 10, 2021)

Could I also get a link? Thanks!


----------



## radim (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello, can i get link for ISTA P, please


----------



## arnold66 (Sep 8, 2019)

Guess no one has a link for this will get my son to track it down for me as he knows all download spots


----------



## wyzeskyz (Nov 15, 2021)

I am also looking for the most current download link for the ISTA+ and related downloads


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am also looking for the most current download link for the ISTA+ and related downloads.

I last downloaded in Jan 2019.. I assume there have been updates since then? For an 2016 335GT F34. thanks!


----------



## Louis-069 (Dec 13, 2021)

Me too please. ista d for E series. thank you so much


----------



## arnold66 (Sep 8, 2019)

I did not look at it yet so would be all new to me also but next few days i will load it up may buy Mega downloads subscription to get everything and be able to share it around cause this software should be freeware and its like a guarded secret which blows my mind....World ready to fall but guard that BS software so a few can try and fix there own issues and save some bucks for gas and groceries ..... i have been sharing a link that is public knowledge with a search to some so will take a look at it in a few days


----------



## MIB BMW (Oct 15, 2021)

Please send Link for IST Downloads 2021 I have a 2018 320I.. thank you!!


----------



## Carstechnic (Aug 12, 2020)

Could someone send a link for ISTA P?


----------



## MAUKER33 (Dec 19, 2020)

From Psevdo off another thread


----------



## MAUKER33 (Dec 19, 2020)

I also use www.diagnose-software.com


----------



## Pedersen02 (Dec 19, 2021)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Could you send me aswell?


----------



## Lawaia (Oct 9, 2003)

Can you please send me a link to ISTA D and ISTA P for F10. Thank you!!


----------



## Misza (Dec 20, 2021)

ISTA-P download link please  ?


----------



## 2008BMW535ixAK (Dec 21, 2021)

Could I snag a download for ista+ pretty please


----------



## Hilndr (Jan 23, 2021)

could use a link to ista/p please


----------



## Iamshase (Nov 16, 2021)

Looking for a link as well thank you


----------



## Frozz (Dec 26, 2021)

hello can someone send me a link to ISTA P please

thanks @all


----------



## Jc Kent (Dec 8, 2021)

Could I get a link to ISTA+/ISTA-P please.


----------



## Warmy (Oct 24, 2021)

I'd also like a download link please.

Thanks in advance if anyone can provide.


----------



## andykgood (Oct 22, 2021)

Me too please need ista d and p thankyou


----------



## an_iden (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi all, 
i need latest version of ISTA-P.
Thank you in advance


----------



## bri123 (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello, I am looking for a ISTA+ download link. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## d2higgins (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi, Could someone send me the link to Ista+ and/or Inst p. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tmwnzl (Jun 8, 2021)

Also searching for an ISTA Version above 4.10. Thanks for your help!


----------



## al3x_m (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi everyone, is the post still active? I've been chasing misfires on my 330i and not succeeded yet. Anyone has a link for ISTA-D and ISTA-P? Would be much appreciated!


----------



## ncastro0126 (Nov 23, 2021)

I need the latest version of ista-p for 2008 e90 as well as itoolradar, instructions for installation and also icom setup instructions please. thank you


----------



## cadzos (Dec 30, 2021)

Also looking for a download of Rheingold, please! Thanks!
Just trying to swap out a battery on my F30, who knew it would be this much trouble!


----------



## DestroyingEgos335 (Dec 30, 2021)

Could I please get a link to ISTA+ too?

Thank you!


----------



## andybar (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi, please can I have links to ISTA-D and ISTA-P?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave425 (Oct 12, 2021)

HEY there i would like to get the link for the ista+, ista D and ista P download links please and thank you


----------



## Kalinchuk (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello, could I get a link for ISTA P please! Thank you!


----------



## Romal (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi can i get a link for ista+, ista D and ista P download links please 

Thanks


----------



## feri2 (Jan 3, 2022)

HI,
link for Ista P as well for me... thanks in advance


----------



## greeny730 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi.
Does anyone have a link for ISTA-P for the F series? V4 onwards i believe. Thanks


----------



## E92M3RMH (Jan 4, 2022)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Do you still have a link?


----------



## Longjonsilva (Jan 10, 2022)

This is awesome, Could I get the ista links also?


----------



## sannouni (Sep 30, 2010)

Can i get a ISTA and ISTA P links too please? thanks a lot


----------



## Eric Peloni (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi, 
after adding a 320d E90 to our family car a 525d E61 I'm looking for repair manuals.
Would it be possible to get a link to ISTA as well? Thanks a lot.

Cheers Eric


----------



## ATX750i (Jan 9, 2022)

I'd like to join in as well. Anyone willing to share the link(s) with me as well?


----------



## Hammer1980 (Jan 11, 2022)

Hello I have just joined as my e53 2005 3.0d is playing up. I have most diagnostic software but none of the ISTA and apparently that is the software I need to reset my transfer case adaptations and my gearbox to see if it helps get rid of a code thrown up for the transfer case. 

Is there somewhere I can download the software ? 

Thank you.


----------



## Hybatel (Jan 11, 2022)

...


----------



## andybar (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello, please can I get links to ISTA-D and ISTA-P?

Thanks!


----------



## alanmaglite (Jan 6, 2022)

how much did it cost and can you inbox me who i need to contact please


----------



## Krasauskas (Aug 24, 2021)

Can I have the links as well, please?


----------



## vcabrera923 (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd like the link for insta p. TIA


----------



## iandstacker (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello, please can I get links to ISTA-D and ISTA-P? Just purchased a e65 745i


----------



## X5 Kiwi (12 mo ago)

Greeting from New Zealand

Can I also please have download access. 

Need to code my battery AH correctly.


----------



## Indiegoo (12 mo ago)

Is it possible to get the download links?

Cheers


----------



## KingMadness (12 mo ago)

Hi

I keep getting a drivetrain error, just need ISTA-D to diagnose the fault please.. 

I have an ENET ODB2 pro scan tool, will this work with ISTA s/w? 

Much appreciated 

Ant


----------



## arvin7891 (12 mo ago)

Can I get a link for ista-p.
Please


----------



## Gary Higham (12 mo ago)

Hi, Sorry if this has been asked before but I'm new to this forum. I recently purchased a new Inpa cable for my E86 Z4 from Amazon UK. The cable arrived next day and came with what I assumed was a legit copy of Insta D & Insta P. When I installed the software my antivirus (McAfee) quarantined a file named PENG4!2B11CCFCBAAC and so the software won't load. I have contacted the Amazon seller who tells me it's a false positive and that I should use Windows defender instead and the software will then load, not sure if I should trust his word. Anybody else had this problem?
Many thanks for any responses


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Gary Higham said:


> Hi, Sorry if this has been asked before but I'm new to this forum. I recently purchased a new Inpa cable for my E86 Z4 from Amazon UK. The cable arrived next day and came with what I assumed was a legit copy of Insta D & Insta P. When I installed the software my antivirus (McAfee) quarantined a file named PENG4!2B11CCFCBAAC and so the software won't load. I have contacted the Amazon seller who tells me it's a false positive and that I should use Windows defender instead and the software will then load, not sure if I should trust his word. Anybody else had this problem?
> Many thanks for any responses


if need ista D or P contact me pm, i have links


----------



## kyle91 (Nov 21, 2013)

Afternoon could I get a link Aswell please


----------



## KingMadness (12 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> if need ista D or P contact me pm, i have links


I cannot DM you ? 

Can you DM me thanks Adalbert_77


----------



## Gary Higham (12 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> if need ista D or P contact me pm, i have links


Hi, as it's my first time on here I'm not sure how to start a conversation/private message , cant see how to start a conversation but yes I would love a link for Insta D & Insta P which my antivirus would be happy with.

Thanks for any help Adalbert


----------



## JDC123 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi, I am also looking for a download link for ISTA D and ISTA P. 

Thanks


----------



## engelbert (Mar 23, 2011)

Could I please have a link. I need to register a battery. TIA!


----------



## crysisnanosuit666 (12 mo ago)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Hello,
I would also like a link for ISTA+ if possible.

Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## BMWHoochie (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi,
Would really appreciate a link to ista+

Appreciate your time and help
Thanks
God Bless


----------



## DavidGN (Aug 4, 2021)

Hellow ppl thx alot for all the gr8 shared i fo on bimmerfest . Kindly i would like to have a link for ista p latests version with the cpu and ram limitation removed so i can install on any laptop with smaller specs. Uttorent would be nice . Thank you


----------



## bmwtech34047 (12 mo ago)

Hi, I am also looking for a download link for ISTA D and ISTA P. 
Can I also use the J2534 instead of the cable? Still possible to reconfigure through the ISTA settings correct?

Thanks


----------



## Pedroama1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi there could I also have a copy of ISTA P and *ISTA+ (ISTA-D)* would really appreciate it..


----------



## crisfeup (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi, I am also interested for a download link for ISTA D and ISTA P. 
Can someone send me the link?

Thanks


----------



## Lenkka (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi, 

I am also interested for a download link for ISTA D and ISTA P.

Thanks


----------



## chaze53 (12 mo ago)

Hi guys, would grately apreciate a download link for Ista/P
thanks in advance


----------



## nuhula (12 mo ago)

Hi guys, 

I am also interested for a download link for ISTA D and ISTA P.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tallicia (Oct 4, 2016)

Sent some DMs but system only let me send so many.


----------



## MandyandNatr (May 15, 2021)

Hi. Could someone please send me the links for insta p and insta d as well. Thanks so much


----------



## Black_M40i (12 mo ago)

Könnte mir jemand auch einen Link für ISTA+ schicken?

Vielen Dank und Grüße aus Deutschland


----------



## LevanTBS (12 mo ago)

God bless whoever is sending those DMs  

Downloaded one from Home and it's in German and can't convert to English (Google Translate is killing me)

Please one more DM


----------



## Raysirx (Jul 3, 2016)

LevanTBS said:


> God bless whoever is sending those DMs
> 
> Downloaded one from Home and it's in German and can't convert to English (Google Translate is killing me)
> 
> Please one more DM


----------



## Raysirx (Jul 3, 2016)

Can you send me link for ista+ for my e90?


----------



## werfkast (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello everyone, would be appreciated for an ista+/p link. Thanks


----------



## Rhydu (Jan 7, 2022)

Hello,
I would also like a link for ISTA+ if possible.

Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## BMW0101 (12 mo ago)

Hello, can I also have the link for ISTA for my F45 please, it needs some fixing. Much appreciated.


----------



## Benson638 (12 mo ago)

I totally appreciate the effort gone into this and the time taken for people to help.

Has anyone got this working on an E92 2007?

I had INPA at least knowing when I was connected and turning the ignition on an off. Now after installing ISTA it won't even do that. 

Is this such a ball ache because this is ripped of software from BMW? I have a computing degree and this is the worst thing I have ever had to install!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Benson638 said:


> I totally appreciate the effort gone into this and the time taken for people to help.
> 
> Has anyone got this working on an E92 2007?
> 
> ...


You mix files a little probably, I can help remotely


----------



## Benson638 (12 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> You mix files a little probably, I can help remotely


Thank you for the quick reply and thanks for the offer. But I'm not comfortable giving a stranger access to my computer. 

I've been over the port, the ODB file and checked Port=Com1, the EDIABAS file and checked that. All say exactly the same as so many videos and post. Interface = STD:OBD. Port settings - COM1, latency set to 1.

Inside ISTA - Interface is EDIABAS. Restarted. 

My cable has a left and right switch - tried both sides. (I think left is correct?!)

INPA was showing it connected and ignition on and off before the installation of ISTA. 

I've installed INPA on C:
I've installed ISTA on D:

Any suggestions welcome. OBD or EDIABAS file welcome to override mine. 

Tomorrow I will have to get a garage to help. This is only resync the stupid immobilizer because of a flat battery. 

Cheers


----------



## bardakciii (Nov 11, 2021)

can I have link? =)


----------



## pwm80211 (12 mo ago)

Please could you kindly send me the link too. ISTA-D. Thanks!


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Benson638 said:


> I totally appreciate the effort gone into this and the time taken for people to help.
> 
> Has anyone got this working on an E92 2007?
> 
> ...


ISTA dont recognize ignition off/on like your inpa does. So make peace with KDCAN cable. otherwise buy icom.


----------



## bardakciii (Nov 11, 2021)

i have bmw e70 2008. had ista+ 4.10. when I try and delete error codes get problems with ignition off on. how is it at ista-d? if it ista-d works better with 2008 e70 you can send me old version please


----------



## Benson638 (12 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> ISTA dont recognize ignition off/on like your inpa does. So make peace with KDCAN cable. otherwise buy icom.


I went back to INPA to check that my cable was working as I knew it was recognizing the ignition being turned on and off before. The only reason I couldn't use this was I kept getting an error. My control unit couldn't be found. I wasn't able to select the correct engine type. This is the reason someone suggested I to move onto ISTA.

I think the ICOM cable is about the same cost as my car! All I need to do is re-sync the immobilizer to start the car after a flat battery....I think/hope.

Thanks


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Detecting ignition has nothing to do with your objective. Ista can work like that. So if ista is able to scan car you can do the sync too.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

bardakciii said:


> i have bmw e70 2008. had ista+ 4.10. when I try and delete error codes get problems with ignition off on. how is it at ista-d? if it ista-d works better with 2008 e70 you can send me old version please


Its not ista problem. Kdcan cannot detect voltage. So just bear with this.


----------



## Benson638 (12 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> Detecting ignition has nothing to do with your objective. Ista can work like that. So if ista is able to scan car you can do the sync too.


Thanks for the input.

Detecting ignition was my idea to see if the cable was working. How else can I know? ISTA can not scan my car... this is the problem. Any idea what to check? Thanks!


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

E90 chassis 2007 works on dcan protocol. cable should have switch between kline or can. 
If you rule out cable and if inpa or ncsexpert works ok, probably ista is not properly installed.


----------



## Mark284811 (12 mo ago)

Hi,

Please could I get the link to download the software ? I’ve just purchased a 2015 F10 M5 and think the comfort handles are playing up would love to diagnose. Thanks


----------



## Mark284811 (12 mo ago)

Following the guide that’s been posted on this forum it states the guide only refers to if you obtain Rheingold/ISTA-D from this site, can someone help send me a link to this ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mark284811 said:


> Following the guide that’s been posted on this forum it states the guide only refers to if you obtain Rheingold/ISTA-D from this site, can someone help send me a link to this ?


PM sent link to all


----------



## rasmuss1en (12 mo ago)

would appreciate a download link


----------



## 256 (12 mo ago)

Could you send me a link for the download too please?


----------



## CTH6 (Oct 8, 2012)

Could I get the link to ITSA/D. Troubleshooting heating issue in an F22


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

CTH6 said:


> Could I get the link to ITSA/D. Troubleshooting heating issue in an F22





256 said:


> Could you send me a link for the download too please?


PM sent


----------



## Bjorn67 (12 mo ago)

Hello, could i also get a link to Rheingold/ISTA-D? Thanks in advance !


----------



## Rascl_N54 (12 mo ago)

Hey can i grab the link to ISTA-P please, need to try and revive my CIC, says its active so want to try re-programming it before i jump into buy a new one. Cheers, Maddy - e82 135i


----------



## AlienGhost (12 mo ago)

Looking for a link to ista-d and ista-p for my 2006 e64 please?


----------



## tiglewski (12 mo ago)

hi all,can someone have ista p working and can share it


----------



## rasmuss1en (12 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


any chance to get the download link ?


----------



## Maxmil982 (Apr 21, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey man can you send my a pm link for the inpa d? Thanks


----------



## Brn92fcr (Jul 14, 2021)

hello to the amazing bimmer world!!! really in need of latest insta-p & inpa. my e60 is acting up.my ibs cable failed so i replaced and now i guess i have to program it? please help shes (my e60) ruined 3 batteries now from a power draw....help


----------



## Kohan (12 mo ago)

Hi. Would someone be able to send me the ista+ download link please

Would be really appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kohan (12 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


 Could you please send me the ista link as well

Thanks


----------



## rsteeledallastx (Dec 5, 2021)

Could I please have a link to ISTA+ as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jaimy (12 mo ago)

Hi, I would like a ISTA-D download for my E81 130i.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jaimy said:


> Hi, I would like a ISTA-D download for my E81 130i.
> 
> Thanks in advance





rsteeledallastx said:


> Could I please have a link to ISTA+ as well?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## yakuzi (12 mo ago)

If anyone could send me a link to download ISTA it would be much appreciated


----------



## Coolbluestreak (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm looking for ISTA D for my 2010 E61 if someone would be so kind, Thanks in advance!


----------



## qwertqwerty (11 mo ago)

E85 owner looking for torrent link to ISTA-P, just PM me , thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

qwertqwerty said:


> E85 owner looking for torrent link to ISTA-P, just PM me , thank you!





Coolbluestreak said:


> I'm looking for ISTA D for my 2010 E61 if someone would be so kind, Thanks in advance!





yakuzi said:


> If anyone could send me a link to download ISTA it would be much appreciated



PM sent


----------



## Coding.67 (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi guys can you sent me link to download a ista+ ista-p ? thanks


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm looking for a link for Ista D
thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Coding.67 said:


> Hi guys can you sent me link to download a ista+ ista-p ? thanks





Hide said:


> I'm looking for a link for Ista D
> thank you.


PM sent


----------



## marketmaster (12 mo ago)

I would really appreciate a download link as well for my E61. Really need to get my steering angle sensor recalibrated.


----------



## marketmaster (12 mo ago)

What a great help. Thanks for being so speedy!


----------



## gh421 (11 mo ago)

Hi could I have the link for ista for bmw F series please


----------



## Masdaeh (11 mo ago)

Could I please have a PM for an 07 E61? already have K/DCAN cable


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gh421 said:


> Hi could I have the link for ista for bmw F series please





Masdaeh said:


> Could I please have a PM for an 07 E61? already have K/DCAN cable


Pm sent


----------



## Hiren-f15 (11 mo ago)

Hello
could anyone send me link for ISTA D and P. finding it for last two days but could not get it from anywhere.
it would be a great pleaser if anyone helps me out.


----------



## Hiren-f15 (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


hello 
could you please send me links for ISTA D and P ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## XTbimmer (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


Any chance getting the latest download link, had it years ago.


----------



## GranTurismo (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello, can I also get a link for ISTA+ have a E39 M5, thanks


----------



## Raimond94 (11 mo ago)

Hey,

I have tried to get ISTA work but it doesn't maybe someone could share with working version?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Raimond94 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have tried to get ISTA work but it doesn't maybe someone could share with working version?





GranTurismo said:


> Hello, can I also get a link for ISTA+ have a E39 M5, thanks


Pm sent


----------



## ptdemon (11 mo ago)

Hi i have an F31 can anyone share the ISTA link? Many thanks


----------



## Matt1981 (Dec 19, 2021)

hi ! same as the other 690 posts i guess !! hoping someone could help me with the Links. trying to sort out a nagging issue with my E70 

many thanks 
matt


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Matt1981 said:


> hi ! same as the other 690 posts i guess !! hoping someone could help me with the Links. trying to sort out a nagging issue with my E70
> 
> many thanks
> matt





ptdemon said:


> Hi i have an F31 can anyone share the ISTA link? Many thanks


PM sent


----------



## NorbertCristian (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello, somebody have the ISTA P download link ? that can i install easy  THANKS!


----------



## BabyFox (11 mo ago)

Can I have a working ISTA-D please? downloaded 4.33.15 and 4.33.20 but could not get either of them to work  need activation basically...


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BabyFox said:


> Can I have a working ISTA-D please? downloaded 4.33.15 and 4.33.20 but could not get either of them to work  need activation basically...


Install 4.32.15, if need text me pm


----------



## BMW411 (Mar 30, 2007)

Could someone please send me a link for ISTA P / D? 

Thanks,


----------



## BMW411 (Mar 30, 2007)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Install 4.32.15, if need text me pm


You are all over it!!! Thank you


----------



## Rrrytis (11 mo ago)

Hi, could someone send me a link to a working ista version? Thanks


----------



## Rrrytis (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Install 4.32.15, if need text me pm


Hi, could you send me a link? Thanks


----------



## AlexLio (Nov 4, 2019)

Ca I get download as well please? ISTA-P.


----------



## Charles E. (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone, would be appreciated for an ista+/p link. Thanks


----------



## TrafficPL (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello, send me please links to newest Ista. THX


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

797.27 GB folder on MEGA


49 files and 44 subfolders




mega.nz





just pick a version 4.32 or older to be free of license.


----------



## Leleuk (Nov 29, 2018)

Elthox said:


> 797.27 GB folder on MEGA
> 
> 
> 49 files and 44 subfolders
> ...


I downloaded 4.32 version but getting error "could not find ista launcher, please install ista by using the ista launcher" Can you please help?


----------



## Inster (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello, need Full ISTA+ ISTA-P ISTA-D and all additional files ,thank you very much


----------



## jds_e60 (11 mo ago)

Hi all, I'm also looking for an ISTA-P download. Thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jds_e60 said:


> Hi all, I'm also looking for an ISTA-P download. Thanks.





Inster said:


> Hello, need Full ISTA+ ISTA-P ISTA-D and all additional files ,thank you very much


pm sent


----------



## Cybert (11 mo ago)

Hi, need Full ISTA+ ISTA-P ISTA-D and all additional files ,thank you in advance.


----------



## hritter (11 mo ago)

Would someone out there be kind enough to send me the link for the full ISTA file package

Very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dimiti.S (Jul 31, 2019)

hi all Id really appreciate a copy of ISTA P if possible??? thanks in advance


----------



## Gabriel909 (11 mo ago)

Hi ,i downloaded 4.31 files ( 4.31.16 4.31.20 4.31.31 4.31.40) i unzipped but can find only a msi file , the rest of them it says istapckage and can not even open them ,can i have a proper link for ista d/p please? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Cybert said:


> Hi, need Full ISTA+ ISTA-P ISTA-D and all additional files ,thank you in advance.





Gabriel909 said:


> Hi ,i downloaded 4.31 files ( 4.31.16 4.31.20 4.31.31 4.31.40) i unzipped but can find only a msi file , the rest of them it says istapckage and can not even open them ,can i have a proper link for ista d/p please? Would be much appreciated.





dimiti.S said:


> hi all Id really appreciate a copy of ISTA P if possible??? thanks in advance





hritter said:


> Would someone out there be kind enough to send me the link for the full ISTA file package
> 
> Very much appreciated. Thank you.



PM sent


----------



## ThatDaveGuy (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


 Would you be able to assist me with a similar problem. I've downloaded the 4.32.32 version, and get a "could not find ISTA launcher" error.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ThatDaveGuy said:


> Would you be able to assist me with a similar problem. I've downloaded the 4.32.32 version, and get a "could not find ISTA launcher" error.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Download 4.32.15, newest ista need extra licence


----------



## milksop85 (11 mo ago)

Hi all ı am looking for a ista+ link lasted version. thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ThatDaveGuy said:


> Would you be able to assist me with a similar problem. I've downloaded the 4.32.32 version, and get a "could not find ISTA launcher" error.
> 
> Thanks in advance





milksop85 said:


> Hi all ı am looking for a ista+ link lasted version. thank you


Pm sent


----------



## chrisenglish5690 (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> pm sent


Please can I also get a link for ISTA/P? Thanks!


----------



## MrDarkArtz (11 mo ago)

Would it be possible to get a link to Ista-P only please?


----------



## Chuckelles (11 mo ago)

Could someone plz send me a link for the insta+


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MrDarkArtz said:


> Would it be possible to get a link to Ista-P only please?





Chuckelles said:


> Could someone plz send me a link for the insta+


Pm sent


----------



## gl.thomas (11 mo ago)

Hi, could I get an ISTA+ link for my E90 and E83s please?

Many thanks!


----------



## HansDampf (11 mo ago)

I'm looking for a recent version of ISTA+. Could someone please send me a link?


----------



## littlezumbo* (11 mo ago)

Would it be possible to join the others and have a link for Insta+ and Insta/P, please? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gl.thomas said:


> Hi, could I get an ISTA+ link for my E90 and E83s please?
> 
> Many thanks!





HansDampf said:


> I'm looking for a recent version of ISTA+. Could someone please send me a link?





littlezumbo* said:


> Would it be possible to join the others and have a link for Insta+ and Insta/P, please? Thank you in advance!!


PM sent


----------



## F34ZA (11 mo ago)

I'm a newbie here, really great to see how helpful everyone is in sharing their knowledge. 😃
I have a F35 GT, want to do some experimenting with coding. 😁
Can someone please forward me link's? 🙂


----------



## e91-noob (11 mo ago)

Hi there, can I get a link for my E91 as well?
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

F34ZA said:


> I'm a newbie here, really great to see how helpful everyone is in sharing their knowledge. 😃
> I have a F35 GT, want to do some experimenting with coding. 😁
> Can someone please forward me link's? 🙂





e91-noob said:


> Hi there, can I get a link for my E91 as well?
> Thank you very much in advance!


PM sent


----------



## drapokas (11 mo ago)

Hello. may i can get ISTA D download link? thank you


----------



## nicholas4756 (11 mo ago)

hey can i get a link for ISTA D and ISTA P thanks


----------



## ecolitalk (11 mo ago)

Also looking for ISTA+ D / ISTA P for my R56 Mini Cooper. Could I have the download link too? Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

drapokas said:


> Hello. may i can get ISTA D download link? thank you





nicholas4756 said:


> hey can i get a link for ISTA D and ISTA P thanks





ecolitalk said:


> Also looking for ISTA+ D / ISTA P for my R56 Mini Cooper. Could I have the download link too? Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Except (11 mo ago)

Hi, I'm looking for a recent version of ISTA+. Can you send it?


----------



## bimmergib (11 mo ago)

New to here but not to beemers, could I please get a link to the latest ISTA+ D / ISTA P along with INPA and DIS for my E61 and E36? would be much appreciated  Thanks


----------



## Kulbert (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi Adalbert 
Can i have newest Ista + D and P please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Except said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a recent version of ISTA+. Can you send it?





bimmergib said:


> New to here but not to beemers, could I please get a link to the latest ISTA+ D / ISTA P along with INPA and DIS for my E61 and E36? would be much appreciated  Thanks





Kulbert said:


> Hi Adalbert
> Can i have newest Ista + D and P please


PM sent


----------



## Peter666555 (Aug 15, 2021)

Hello guys, i have ISTA v.4.30.43 - is there a newer version ? if yes, can you send me link plz ? Thanks


----------



## Norberto E91 Msport (11 mo ago)

Helló! Kaphatok ISTA P letöltési linket? köszönöm


----------



## ivan_m (11 mo ago)

Hi guys! Can I have link for ISTA+ as well? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Peter666555 said:


> Hello guys, i have ISTA v.4.30.43 - is there a newer version ? if yes, can you send me link plz ? Thanks





ivan_m said:


> Hi guys! Can I have link for ISTA+ as well? Thanks!





Norberto E91 Msport said:


> Helló! Kaphatok ISTA P letöltési linket? köszönöm


PM sent


----------



## asif_3079 (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi,
Can anyone forward me a link to the latest ista-d & ista-p, torrent preferable but beggars can't be choosers 
Thanks in advance and for sharing


----------



## idtech (11 mo ago)

Looking for latest versions of ISTA+ D / ISTA P to start learning! Appreciate any help.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

asif_3079 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone forward me a link to the latest ista-d & ista-p, torrent preferable but beggars can't be choosers
> Thanks in advance and for sharing





idtech said:


> Looking for latest versions of ISTA+ D / ISTA P to start learning! Appreciate any help.


PM sent


----------



## thepeganator (May 18, 2017)

Hi, any chance of ISTA link so I can use with my F10?
Thanks!


----------



## barbod10 (Oct 24, 2021)

i have 2004 e60 and a clone ops please introduce and send link of best software to use , thanks so much


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

thepeganator said:


> Hi, any chance of ISTA link so I can use with my F10?
> Thanks!





barbod10 said:


> i have 2004 e60 and a clone ops please introduce and send link of best software to use , thanks so much


PM sent


----------



## asif_3079 (Oct 24, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thank You and I clicked the like button


----------



## IbraPoz (11 mo ago)

I need link to ISTA D . Anyone can help

thanks


----------



## l.bmw2001 (11 mo ago)

Looking for latest versions of ISTA+ D / ISTA P to start learning! Appreciate any help.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

IbraPoz said:


> I need link to ISTA D . Anyone can help
> 
> thanks





l.bmw2001 said:


> Looking for latest versions of ISTA+ D / ISTA P to start learning! Appreciate any help.


PM sent


----------



## cybercater (11 mo ago)

Hi also desperately looking please can you pm a link thanks.


----------



## Sam.SS (11 mo ago)

Hi, could I get an ISTA+ link for my G29 please? 
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

cybercater said:


> Hi also desperately looking please can you pm a link thanks.





Sam.SS said:


> Hi, could I get an ISTA+ link for my G29 please?
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## meloh123 (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Would love it if you got a link to Rheingold for my f11?


----------



## sayz.jpg (11 mo ago)

Me too please. I would greatly appreciate it. I have a 2015 F80 M3.

Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

meloh123 said:


> Would love it if you got a link to Rheingold for my f11?





sayz.jpg said:


> Me too please. I would greatly appreciate it. I have a 2015 F80 M3.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## oscarkasmir (11 mo ago)

Hello, kindly send me the Ista P free download link. Thanks.


----------



## Ivaka (11 mo ago)

Hello can you send me link for ISTA-D . I need to diagnose BMW f07 series


----------



## Ivaka (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello can you send me link for ISTA-D . I need to diagnose BMW f07 series


----------



## Nameless_one (11 mo ago)

Hey, I'd love a copy of Iste P and D for working with my F11 if that would be possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ivaka said:


> Hello can you send me link for ISTA-D . I need to diagnose BMW f07 series





Nameless_one said:


> Hey, I'd love a copy of Iste P and D for working with my F11 if that would be possible. Thanks in advance


 Pm sent


----------



## e91-noob (11 mo ago)

You are great! Can I have a link for ISTA P as well?
Thank you so much!


----------



## gabrielsilvam235i (11 mo ago)

hello everyone does someone has a download link for ista and ista p
Wondering, if anyone can send me some download links.
thank you in advance
regards


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

e91-noob said:


> You are great! Can I have a link for ISTA P as well?
> Thank you so much!





gabrielsilvam235i said:


> hello everyone does someone has a download link for ista and ista p
> Wondering, if anyone can send me some download links.
> thank you in advance
> regards


PM sent


----------



## Stock_325d (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey, could you send me the Links for Ista D and Ista P too? Thanks.


----------



## manjinaa (11 mo ago)

hello everyone does someone has a download link for ista d and ista p
thank you!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Stock_325d said:


> Hey, could you send me the Links for Ista D and Ista P too? Thanks.





manjinaa said:


> hello everyone does someone has a download link for ista d and ista p
> thank you!!


PM sent


----------



## Sergo (11 mo ago)

Hello all. 

Can anyone send me a link of ista+ please?


----------



## nonisilviu (10 mo ago)

Hey, could you send me the Links for Ista D and Ista P too? Thanks.


----------



## nonisilviu (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM trimis
> [/CITAT]
> Hey, could you send me the Links for Ista D and Ista P too? Thanks.


----------



## davor9999 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi mate, could you send me the links for ista d and p as well please? Cheers!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

davor9999 said:


> Hi mate, could you send me the links for ista d and p as well please? Cheers!





nonisilviu said:


> Hey, could you send me the Links for Ista D and Ista P too? Thanks.





Sergo said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Can anyone send me a link of ista+ please?


PM sent


----------



## BlackPearl54 (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM senT





Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can I get that link pls


----------



## iamd (Aug 26, 2019)

hello may i have the latest ISTAP and ISTA+ too? 
thanks a lot


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 9, 2007)

Can someone send me a PM for the download links too? Please and thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

iamd said:


> hello may i have the latest ISTAP and ISTA+ too?
> thanks a lot





ProStreetDriver said:


> Can someone send me a PM for the download links too? Please and thank you.


PM sent


----------



## Iggy brevet (Mar 6, 2021)

Dear Friend
Thanks for helping so many people around the world. Must say, a few years ago after bmw's local stealer literally fryed da old tricky FMR3 and billed me saying i didn't notice it was broken....... i decided to become a diy .... (BTW, the fmr3 was bricked by them, as we all know now,)

i think everyone should "post some info regarding the true nature of why we need your help in a first place, therefore shops guys should stay away of your kindness.

I *have ista installed but some how i dont have ista programming. *Please send me links.

Can i install ista p to complete the missing part.?

Thanks 
Iggy


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

hello does someone have French SQLiteDB?


----------



## Choc (10 mo ago)

Hello

may i have the download links too?


----------



## BlackPearl54 (10 mo ago)

Latest ISTA+ Download?


----------



## tobiasbl (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello, can I get a link to download ISTA+ ? regards Tobias


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Adalbert_77 said:


> YES, true as I see here standard all links PM. I in past gave link directly to forum, but peple dont use this, just ask again for link. Nowbody as see read here all pages, just going to last one and commnet: please send me link to ISTA P/D.
> If my mistake, OK, don't ask me again for ista links


Yea indeed, why were you banned before? Must be a very good interesting reason.


----------



## omnis (10 mo ago)

NotHere said:


> You are putting a hard to fulfill requirement here. The only _reputable_ source for ISTA is the maker of ISTA. If you want to get ISTA for free, you are risking getting trojans, viruses, etc. I have a laptop specifically for ISTA/e-sys and I don't trust/use that laptop for anything else ever.
> 
> That said, I do find suspicious the behaviour of Adalbert and would like to know why he was banned before. Also, why doesn't he provide the link in the forum and only sends it via PM?


Its not that hard to fulfil. If reputable members have posted links to ista in the past (it seems they have) why then would there be a need to trust the next random forum goer the replies with links to their personal mega with links to their email asking for money in the readme files.

Example: Here is a link to a forum post on this forum from a reputable member with ista+ download mega link that HE posted. All BMWs - Ista+ download link - no request

if some one asked me for a link to ista+ that is the link I would send them not links to the mega file itself, and not my own mega account, but the reputable place to obtain the link. Because I am not a reputable member of good standing here yet and not an admin.


----------



## nebulem (Jan 31, 2021)

can i get a link for ista pls


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

nebulem said:


> can i get a link for ista pls


Yes send pm


----------



## JJT211 (10 mo ago)

Hi, im looking for a ISTA link please


----------



## joshn (10 mo ago)

Could i also get one please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

JJT211 said:


> Hi, im looking for a ISTA link please





joshn said:


> Could i also get one please?


PM sent


----------



## muclover (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, 
can I please get the link for current ISTA D and current data files (ILevel Nov20 if possible). 

THX in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

muclover said:


> Hi,
> can I please get the link for current ISTA D and current data files (ILevel Nov20 if possible).
> 
> THX in advance!


sent PM psdz 4.31.31


----------



## sgs72 (Nov 1, 2015)

I would also like a link for ISTA+ if possible. 
thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pm sent


----------



## razvansanda (10 mo ago)

I would also like a link for ISTA+


----------



## rudydh (10 mo ago)

I would also like a link for ISTA+


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rudydh said:


> I would also like a link for ISTA+





razvansanda said:


> I would also like a link for ISTA+


PM sent


----------



## Tariqtash (Mar 18, 2016)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


i would like to have the download link to ISTA+ and P, please?


----------



## JJT211 (10 mo ago)

I initially took your advice and downloaded from your link, but *Adalbert_77 *PM'd me back with the most current version. Thanks 
*Adalbert_77!*


----------



## JJT211 (10 mo ago)

omnis said:


> Its not that hard to fulfil. If reputable members have posted links to ista in the past (it seems they have) why then would there be a need to trust the next random forum goer the replies with links to their personal mega with links to their email asking for money in the readme files.
> 
> Example: Here is a link to a forum post on this forum from a reputable member with ista+ download mega link that HE posted. All BMWs - Ista+ download link - no request
> 
> if some one asked me for a link to ista+ that is the link I would send them not links to the mega file itself, and not my own mega account, but the reputable place to obtain the link. Because I am not a reputable member of good standing here yet and not an admin.



I initially took your advice and downloaded from that original link, but *Adalbert_77 *PM'd me back with the most current version. Thanks *Adalbert_77!*


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

JJT211 said:


> I initially took your advice and downloaded from your link, but *Adalbert_77 *PM'd me back with the most current version. Thanks
> *Adalbert_77!*





Tariqtash said:


> i would like to have the download link to ISTA+ and P, please?


PM sent


----------



## JJT211 (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


IS there an installation guide for this software??


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

JJT211 said:


> IS there an installation guide for this software??


Many in forum, later I will try find something 
Or alone try


----------



## JJT211 (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Many in forum, later I will try find something
> Or alone try


That's the problem, there's too many difference guides that reference files that are not available in this particular download. So confusing


----------



## cedricW. (10 mo ago)

Hi Guys, would also like a link for ISTA+ if possible.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

cedricW. said:


> Hi Guys, would also like a link for ISTA+ if possible.


PM sent


----------



## cedricW. (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


thanks!


----------



## martijn385 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello Guys, Can some share the latest ista download link with me?


----------



## P243 (10 mo ago)

Hello all,

Could someone please share download link with me?
Thanks,
P


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

martijn385 said:


> Hello Guys, Can some share the latest ista download link with me?





P243 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could someone please share download link with me?
> Thanks,
> P


PM sent


----------



## ripzek (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi !

Im also looking for the latest ista download link, can you please provide?

also if there is a manual or similar to dl i would like that also.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MiCakes (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey can someone PM the link to the ISTA+ download?

Which is the best cable for E84?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ripzek said:


> Hi !
> 
> Im also looking for the latest ista download link, can you please provide?
> 
> ...





MiCakes said:


> Hey can someone PM the link to the ISTA+ download?
> 
> Which is the best cable for E84?


PM sent


----------



## Doc_Bmw_F20 (10 mo ago)

Hi Everyone!
Just found this post searching for ISTA+ and ISTA/P.
May someone know where to download a copy for this programs?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## greenbmwpower (Feb 4, 2012)

Can I get a link for the download of ISTA+ and ISTA/P as well when you have a chance, thanks guys.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Doc_Bmw_F20 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just found this post searching for ISTA+ and ISTA/P.
> May someone know where to download a copy for this programs?
> Thanks a lot!





greenbmwpower said:


> Can I get a link for the download of ISTA+ and ISTA/P as well when you have a chance, thanks guys.


PM sent


----------



## Saftlad (10 mo ago)

Hi. Would any of you lovely people send me a link for a newer than 2019 ista+.
Thanks


----------



## Damnir (11 mo ago)

I would also like a link to ISTA, need to do some diagnosing.

Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Saftlad said:


> Hi. Would any of you lovely people send me a link for a newer than 2019 ista+.
> Thanks





Damnir said:


> I would also like a link to ISTA, need to do some diagnosing.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Tich79 (10 mo ago)

Chedda said:


> dm'd you


Hello mate, l trust you are well.
If you don't mind please assist with a link as well, l wanna kit myself up with ista for my E⁴6 and e60.

Tnx again.


----------



## Szymry (10 mo ago)

Hi,

Could someone please share download link with me?

Thanks


----------



## GizzardWizard (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Would you mind PMing me a link as well?


----------



## GizzardWizard (10 mo ago)

GizzardWizard said:


> Would you mind PMing me a link as well?


Thanks! Does it normally take a bit of time? I went to my conversations tab and didn’t see anything there, any insight is appreciated!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tich79 said:


> Hello mate, l trust you are well.
> If you don't mind please assist with a link as well, l wanna kit myself up with ista for my E⁴6 and e60.
> 
> Tnx again.





Szymry said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please share download link with me?
> 
> Thanks





GizzardWizard said:


> Would you mind PMing me a link as well?


PM sent


----------



## GizzardWizard (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thanks! Does it normally take a bit of time? I went to my conversations tab and didn’t see anything there, any insight is appreciated!


----------



## kuzimmer (10 mo ago)

I too would like to be PM'd the link to the latest Rheingold/Ista-P. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kuzimmer said:


> I too would like to be PM'd the link to the latest Rheingold/Ista-P. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## CCIEW (10 mo ago)

Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

CCIEW said:


> Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## razvanstanescu6 (10 mo ago)

Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

razvanstanescu6 said:


> Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


PM sent


----------



## Lenzify (10 mo ago)

Hello can i get ista? Still getting restraint codes- resistance is too high is what i get for multiple codes. If someone can send me the ista version i need for this. All airbags have been replaced after accident on my 15 F80. Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lenzify said:


> Hello can i get ista? Still getting restraint codes- resistance is too high is what i get for multiple codes. If someone can send me the ista version i need for this. All airbags have been replaced after accident on my 15 F80. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 1055686


PM sent


----------



## DT_10 (10 mo ago)

please pm links for ista d and p, thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

DT_10 said:


> please pm links for ista d and p, thank you !


PM sent


----------



## Crashmedia (10 mo ago)

Could get the download link for the latest version as well.

Thanks In advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Crashmedia said:


> Could get the download link for the latest version as well.
> 
> Thanks In advance!


PM sent


----------



## andreserrano (Feb 14, 2015)

I need insta-D send me link Please.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

andreserrano said:


> I need insta-D send me link Please.


PM sent


----------



## trickd122 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


----------



## JyOutland (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello. I hope all is well. If possible, do you think you can send me a link to INSTA D and P? It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Innerfratte (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello. 
I would also be appreciated if i could get a link (maybe mega) for ISTA+ D !
Thanks a lot


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Innerfratte said:


> Hello.
> I would also be appreciated if i could get a link (maybe mega) for ISTA+ D !
> Thanks a lot





JyOutland said:


> Hello. I hope all is well. If possible, do you think you can send me a link to INSTA D and P? It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!





trickd122 said:


> Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


PM sent


----------



## Air Support (10 mo ago)

Yet another request for a link to ISTA P as I want to code an E70

Thanks in anticipation!!


----------



## mikeowen03 (Jul 18, 2020)

hey guys please does anybody have latest version ista+ for coding along with esys need to code replacement steering eps on my 2021 f44 2 series gran coupe . thanks in advanced


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Air Support said:


> Yet another request for a link to ISTA P as I want to code an E70
> 
> Thanks in anticipation!!





mikeowen03 said:


> hey guys please does anybody have latest version ista+ for coding along with esys need to code replacement steering eps on my 2021 f44 2 series gran coupe . thanks in advanced


PM sent


----------



## Peterfuuu (10 mo ago)

*Hi guys, I would appreciate a copy of ISTA+ D & ISTA P can I have the link? *


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Peterfuuu said:


> Hi guys, I would appreciate a copy of ISTA+ D & ISTA P can I have the link?


PM sent


----------



## Air Support (10 mo ago)

Hi forum newbie here so apologies if this is not the right place for this question.

I've picked up a download of ISTA P which I need for an E70, but there doesn't seem to be any installation instruction in the folder. Does anyone have an installation guide for ISTA P 3.67.1.006 and the 6.1 loader please? 
Grateful for any help, links or the appropriate threads on the forum.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Air Support said:


> Hi forum newbie here so apologies if this is not the right place for this question.
> 
> I've picked up a download of ISTA P which I need for an E70, but there doesn't seem to be any installation instruction in the folder. Does anyone have an installation guide for ISTA P 3.67.1.006 and the 6.1 loader please?
> Grateful for any help, links or the appropriate threads on the forum.


Tell please what you want to do with ista p?
It means that you have icom a+b and want to flash car?
If only diagnose E use ista+ with dcan


----------



## Air Support (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Tell please what you want to do with ista p?
> It means that you have icom a+b and want to flash car?
> If only diagnose E use ista+ with dcan


Hi Adalbert and thanks for the link earlier.
I already have ISTA+ with a Dcan which is working well for diagnostics, but right now I want to just do the simple job of coding in a new battery. ISTA+ tells me to use ISTA P for this! I may want to code and programme on a more significant basis in the future and will be happy to go ICOM when needed. The car is a 2008 E70 and I understand from some other forums that DCAN may work for some programming. I also understand the need for a separate power supply to maintain the battery when doing substantial work.

Any advice you can give me on setting up ISTA P (with ISTA+ already installed) on a windows 10 laptop will be much appreciated - or point me to the relevant thread if there is one and easier for you please.

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Air Support said:


> Hi Adalbert and thanks for the link earlier.
> I already have ISTA+ with a Dcan which is working well for diagnostics, but right now I want to just do the simple job of coding in a new battery. ISTA+ tells me to use ISTA P for this! I may want to code and programme on a more significant basis in the future and will be happy to go ICOM when needed. The car is a 2008 E70 and I understand from some other forums that DCAN may work for some programming. I also understand the need for a separate power supply to maintain the battery when doing substantial work.
> 
> Any advice you can give me on setting up ISTA P (with ISTA+ already installed) on a windows 10 laptop will be much appreciated - or point me to the relevant thread if there is one and easier for you please.
> ...


Check forum, for sure is instruction write , pdf or something like this. I haven't writen verion


----------



## Sydewinder (10 mo ago)

I'd appreciate a link as well when you have a chance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sydewinder said:


> I'd appreciate a link as well when you have a chance. Thanks in advance.


Send pm ista


----------



## Air Support (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Check forum, for sure is instruction write , pdf or something like this. I haven't writen verion


Will do thanks. I've had a look already but as a newbie I'm not finding this forum as easy as some others to get to the right place. Nothing found via the search function so far. Thanks for your advice though and I'll keep looking.


----------



## JFrederick85 (10 mo ago)

Hi there, any chance I could get a download link for ISTA-D?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

JFrederick85 said:


> Hi there, any chance I could get a download link for ISTA-D?


PM sent


----------



## j_kl (10 mo ago)

May I ask, too?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

j_kl said:


> May I ask, too?


PM sent


----------



## j_kl (10 mo ago)

But ISTA-P is not in the archive? Right? What about E-Sys? Sorry for this newbie question.


----------



## mikeowen03 (Jul 18, 2020)

Best place or sellers to purchase bmw icom next


----------



## PDXE46.320D (10 mo ago)

Hi! Any chance anyone would DM me a ISTA P link? I changed my laptop and lost all data. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

PDXE46.320D said:


> Hi! Any chance anyone would DM me a ISTA P link? I changed my laptop and lost all data. Thanks in advance!


Pm sent


----------



## j_kl (10 mo ago)

May I also have it? (ISTA-P 3.69.0.400)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Peter BMW M (10 mo ago)

I would be very happy, if I could get a ISTA-P (newest version preferred) link from anybody of you.

Thank you very much and keep healthy.


----------



## ebarber22 (10 mo ago)

Could i get it as well? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

j_kl said:


> I would be very happy, if I could get a ISTA-P (newest version preferred) link from anybody of you.
> 
> Thank you very much and keep healthy.





ebarber22 said:


> Could i get it as well? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## waffles_2022 (10 mo ago)

Hello! I too am looking for a ISTA-D and ISTA-P.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

waffles_2022 said:


> Hello! I too am looking for a ISTA-D and ISTA-P.


PM SENT


----------



## NEEDaBMWforLife (10 mo ago)

Hey I need Rheingold / Ista+. For the repair instructions.


----------



## addixon (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM SENT


Adalbert_77, would you PM me a link for ISTA/P as well? I've got ISTA+ established, but my VIN requires ISTA/P.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

NEEDaBMWforLife said:


> Hey I need Rheingold / Ista+. For the repair instructions.





addixon said:


> Adalbert_77, would you PM me a link for ISTA/P as well? I've got ISTA+ established, but my VIN requires ISTA/P.


PM sent


----------



## svezg (Aug 16, 2015)

Any one able to help me with ista+ for repair instructions?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

svezg said:


> Any one able to help me with ista+ for repair instructions?


PM sent


----------



## moatasem78 (10 mo ago)

Hi guys
Can I get a copy of the ista+ software?

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

moatasem78 said:


> Hi guys
> Can I get a copy of the ista+ software?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,
I have ISTA 4.34.30 istalled from Sedoy, but somehow there are no front- and Taillights wiring diagrams(SSP) available for my X3 G01 LCI. 
Does someone maybe know wha the issue could be?

Thx a lot


----------



## Mackie_1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM SENT


Hey mind sending me a link too? Thanks a lot


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mackie_1 said:


> Hey mind sending me a link too? Thanks a lot


PM sent


----------



## J Sta (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Well, 
Chance a link to ista/p ?
also, will above be enough to calibrate dsc sensors (steering) or do I need ista/d for that?

E90 320d


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

J Sta said:


> Well,
> Chance a link to ista/p ?
> also, will above be enough to calibrate dsc sensors (steering) or do I need ista/d for that?
> 
> E90 320d


PM sent


----------



## J Sta (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Much appreciated. Might finally get rid of those triangles


----------



## BsteMfanW (10 mo ago)

Hello, 
can i get a link for ISTA/P please?


----------



## mfanatic1 (Nov 25, 2013)

@Adalbert_77 Can you PM me a link for ISTA P and D please? Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

...


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BlownE39Touring said:


> Would it be possible for someone to send me the link for ISTA/P and ISTA/D? I've got a working link for ISTA+ but hear its not great for E cars. Thank you all in advance! Cheers





mfanatic1 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can you PM me a link for ISTA P and D please? Thank you!





Xeyphias635 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm quite new here and just got my e63 635d.
> Does someone please have me a link for ista + or something you would recommend for the E Series?
> Many thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## M_terkait (May 7, 2013)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


 Hello Im not sure whats the difference between ista p and D
But i want to try transmission adaptation reset for my f30 335i the transmision jerks in 1st/2nd in low throttle or while braking for traffic.

could you send me pm for download ? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

M_terkait said:


> Hello Im not sure whats the difference between ista p and D
> But i want to try transmission adaptation reset for my f30 335i the transmision jerks in 1st/2nd in low throttle or while braking for traffic.
> 
> could you send me pm for download ? Thanks


ISPA + lite is for diagnostic all bmw E, F, I, also mini
ISTA + full is for diagnostisc/programining F, G, I
ISTA P is for programming BMW serie E


----------



## Sergo (11 mo ago)

Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sergo said:


> Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


PM sent


----------



## bartvr6 (Jul 23, 2014)

can i get a ista+ link


----------



## NInja636 (11 mo ago)

Could I also get the ISTA-D and ISTA-P download links please?


----------



## M_terkait (May 7, 2013)

Adalbert_77 said:


> ISPA + lite is for diagnostic all bmw E, F, I, also mini
> ISTA + full is for diagnostisc/programining F, G, I
> ISTA P is for programming BMW serie E


Thanks for the info, can I have link for ISTA + full


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

M_terkait said:


> Thanks for the info, can I have link for ISTA + full


PM sent


----------



## Alf44 (Dec 8, 2020)

Can you share link for ISTA 4.32.15 if that still is last ver without license key.
Need to connect to F3x


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Alf44 said:


> Can you share link for ISTA 4.32.15 if that still is last ver without license key.
> Need to connect to F3x


PM sent


----------



## ndico21 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello, I have BMW standard tools that I have been using for my E70 for a few years (older versions), but just purchased a 2022 m40i; will the most recent of ISTA+ full work for this? If so, please share a link. Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ndico21 said:


> Hello, I have BMW standard tools that I have been using for my E70 for a few years (older versions), but just purchased a 2022 m40i; will the most recent of ISTA+ full work for this? If so, please share a link. Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## falschi (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi Adalbert,

could you send me DL Link to Ista+ for G30.

Thank you and br


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

falschi said:


> Hi Adalbert,
> 
> could you send me DL Link to Ista+ for G30.
> 
> Thank you and br


PM sent


----------



## bartvr6 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Adalbert,

could you send me DL Link to Ista+ for G05.

Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bartvr6 said:


> Hi Adalbert,
> 
> could you send me DL Link to Ista+ for G05.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## Darren0670 (9 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert…

Could I please have the link for ISTA+ Full
Thanks in advance

Darren


----------



## kalaspapa (9 mo ago)

maybe can I get a link too?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

..


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kalaspapa said:


> maybe can I get a link too?





Darren0670 said:


> Hi Adalbert…
> 
> Could I please have the link for ISTA+ Full
> Thanks in advance
> ...


PM sent


----------



## RideOrDie5 (9 mo ago)

Hey Adalbert!

I would be over the moon if you could send me the link for ISTA+ Full!

Looking forward to it,

Kevin


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

RideOrDie5 said:


> Hey Adalbert!
> 
> I would be over the moon if you could send me the link for ISTA+ Full!
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## MAUKER33 (Dec 19, 2020)

hey all.... i am looking for the ISTA+ Delta update file set for ver 4.33.31

Launcher is specifically looking for this file... BMW_ISPI_ISTA-META_SDP_4.33.31.xml

can anyone help please????

thank you all in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MAUKER33 said:


> hey all.... i am looking for the ISTA+ Delta update file set for ver 4.33.31
> 
> Launcher is specifically looking for this file... BMW_ISPI_ISTA-META_SDP_4.33.31.xml
> 
> ...


now only SDP and BLP 4.34.31


----------



## MAUKER33 (Dec 19, 2020)

Adalbert_77 said:


> now only SDP and BLP 4.34.31


I picked up the Delta updates all the way to 4.34.31... launcher is needing the 4.33.31 as my last update was 4.33.2x

any ideas?


----------



## Cruel4rt (9 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert,

Can you help me with ISTA + full?

Probably impossible to have a BMW without a scan tool...

Simonas


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Cruel4rt said:


> Hi Adalbert,
> 
> Can you help me with ISTA + full?
> 
> ...


PM sent


MAUKER33 said:


> I picked up the Delta updates all the way to 4.34.31... launcher is needing the 4.33.31 as my last update was 4.33.2x
> 
> any ideas?


PM sent


----------



## BMWXTECH (9 mo ago)

Hi all , new to forum. Sorry if I jump into this conversation. I have a question about ISTA and DIS . I would like to get a link for download ISTA but I don't know which one I should get. They have ISTA + , ISTA + P a few different version? I used to work at the BWM Dealership. I used their DIS tester. I left dealer since 2012 and I still have 330i 2006 and 2016 x1 I would like to get some sort of ISTA and DIS on my laptop to do some Diagnosis and possibly do some coding and programming? Sorry again for high jack this post. 

Kenny


----------



## isildain (Nov 3, 2007)

Can I get the link to the latest ISTA software? Need to update since my cars are newer than the version I have.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

isildain said:


> Can I get the link to the latest ISTA software? Need to update since my cars are newer than the version I have.


Pm sent


----------



## 02E65740I (9 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


Hey Adalbert, Can I have the link to INSTA+ D/P?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

02E65740I said:


> Hey Adalbert, Can I have the link to INSTA+ D/P?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent


----------



## Okirk8 (9 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


You think I can get the link as well it won’t let me on you, TIA


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Okirk8 said:


> You think I can get the link as well it won’t let me on you, TIA


PM sent


----------



## dvnx (9 mo ago)

can i have a link to ista p and d?


----------



## Moe Sam (9 mo ago)

hi,

can you please send me the link

thanks


----------



## ClearGlass (9 mo ago)

May I have the link for ista d and ista p please.


----------



## Jonellergt (9 mo ago)

Jumping on the bandwagon. Had to delete the version I had and now I can’t get the one I found to install again. Ista won’t open. So can I get the link for plus or whichever I need for a f15. Thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dvnx said:


> can i have a link to ista p and d?
> 
> View attachment 1057513





ClearGlass said:


> May I have the link for ista d and ista p please.





Moe Sam said:


> hi,
> 
> can you please send me the link
> 
> thanks


Pm sent


----------



## luci13 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello! 
Anyone here still has a working link for an ISTA with HW Check disabled?
I need to install it on an older laptop with w7 (dell e5500)


----------



## stuplum (Mar 8, 2018)

Could I have a link to an ista download also please


----------



## e61f11g31 (9 mo ago)

Hi, could someone send please me a download link for ista?


----------



## MGKZE39 (9 mo ago)

Anyone got a ISTA link please


----------



## UKJJC (9 mo ago)

Hi there, would also appreciate ISTA download link, thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

UKJJC said:


> Hi there, would also appreciate ISTA download link, thanks!





MGKZE39 said:


> Anyone got a ISTA link please





e61f11g31 said:


> Hi, could someone send please me a download link for ista?





stuplum said:


> Could I have a link to an ista download also please





luci13 said:


> Hello!
> Anyone here still has a working link for an ISTA with HW Check disabled?
> I need to install it on an older laptop with w7 (dell e5500)


PM sent


----------



## BMWXTECH (9 mo ago)

Hi Albert,
I am new to this forum here. I see everyone ask you for the link download on the ISTA for BMW diagnostic. I would like to know can I get a link from you to download also? I see someone ask for ISTA-P , ISTA + and ISTA - D. How many version is there? I want one program that check all the models. Is there is download for DIS too? Much appreciate if you can help.

thanks ahead,
Kenny


----------



## artur.mazik (9 mo ago)

Can I get a link, please? 😇


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BMWXTECH said:


> Hi Albert,
> I am new to this forum here. I see everyone ask you for the link download on the ISTA for BMW diagnostic. I would like to know can I get a link from you to download also? I see someone ask for ISTA-P , ISTA + and ISTA - D. How many version is there? I want one program that check all the models. Is there is download for DIS too? Much appreciate if you can help.
> 
> thanks ahead,
> Kenny





artur.mazik said:


> Can I get a link, please? 😇


Pm sent


----------



## Schimanski (Oct 20, 2021)

I need the Link too


----------



## Mohamedadel811 (Mar 27, 2020)

i own E83, wants working links please, i have been around looking for soooo long time, could u please send links that works for e83 with K Dcan cable with instructions
i believe its ista D/P


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Schimanski said:


> I need the Link too





Mohamedadel811 said:


> i own E83, wants working links please, i have been around looking for soooo long time, could u please send links that works for e83 with K Dcan cable with instructions
> i believe its ista D/P


PM sent


----------



## Cristiano14 (9 mo ago)

Can I also get a link to ista? If it's possible it can be older version with Polish language, but no sweat, if there's no availalbe version in this language it can be in English


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Cristiano14 said:


> Can I also get a link to ista? If it's possible it can be older version with Polish language, but no sweat, if there's no availalbe version in this language it can be in English


PM sent


----------



## tomas_F07 (9 mo ago)

Hello, I would be very pleased to get a link for ISTA. Big thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

tomas_F07 said:


> Hello, I would be very pleased to get a link for ISTA. Big thanks


Pm sent


----------



## BMW_e93 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi, can I also get the ISTA links please. Big thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BMW_e93 said:


> Hi, can I also get the ISTA links please. Big thanks


Pm sent


----------



## BMWXTECH (9 mo ago)

Hi Albert, 
I am sorry to bother you. I just check my Pm in box conversation envelope on the right top corner I did not receive any Pm from you. Can you please resend again.
Thanks.


----------



## BMWXTECH (9 mo ago)

Maybe my membership in here too new can not get PM yet?


----------



## ratanapoll (9 mo ago)

Hello, I get a link for ISTA. Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BMWXTECH said:


> Maybe my membership in here too new can not get PM yet?





ratanapoll said:


> Hello, I get a link for ISTA. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## BMWXTECH (9 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thank you for your great help Albert.


----------



## adam.beevers (9 mo ago)

Morning gents. Is it possible to grab a Ista+ link please? Thanks!


----------



## tomas_F07 (9 mo ago)

Hello fellas, do you know if its possible to run this on windows 8?


----------



## touring.schreck (Mar 30, 2014)

hey, would u pls send me a download link for ISTA.
LG Stefan


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

adam.beevers said:


> Morning gents. Is it possible to grab a Ista+ link please? Thanks!





touring.schreck said:


> hey, would u pls send me a download link for ISTA.
> LG Stefan


PM sent


----------



## SiRaZzLt (9 mo ago)

Hello,

Possible to get ISTA download link? I would be appreciated if you could.

Thanks, Darius


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

SiRaZzLt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Possible to get ISTA download link? I would be appreciated if you could.
> 
> Thanks, Darius


PM sent


----------



## KalleGrabowski112 (9 mo ago)

Hello, could you also send me the link. Thank you very much


----------



## veiri86 (Dec 15, 2021)

Can I have the link for ISTA+, ISTA P and ISTA D? 

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

KalleGrabowski112 said:


> Hello, could you also send me the link. Thank you very much





veiri86 said:


> Can I have the link for ISTA+, ISTA P and ISTA D?
> 
> Thanks


Pm sent


----------



## fred03 (9 mo ago)

Could I also ask for a link to ista-p/ista-d?/ista+?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

fred03 said:


> Could I also ask for a link to ista-p/ista-d?/ista+?


PM sent


----------



## Bill85208 (Jan 19, 2013)

Adalbert_77 the link you already sent me is valid but I can't seem to get this version to load correctly. Does anyone have a different link for ISTA+ and ISTA-P?


----------



## graysonreid (10 mo ago)

> Could I also get a link to ista-p/ista-d?/ista+?


----------



## Randall S Martin (Apr 30, 2021)

Sorry if I'm ignorant, but it looks like the only way to get a download link is through PM? Are these links private or have I just not searched enough?


----------



## Johnnyslb (Jun 8, 2021)

Good evening, Could I also get a link to ista-p/ista-d?/ista+? Tks and best regards

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A5010 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Inster (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello, I Have ISTA+ Standalone and could I get ISTA/P full that allows program E series?


----------



## LCAR (Sep 23, 2020)

Can I have the link for ISTA+, ISTA P and ISTA D4.35.10?Thank you.


----------



## Inster (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello, where I can find instructions how to install ISTA-P for E series when i allready installed ISTA+


----------



## Pczwiebel (Mar 25, 2016)

Can i get the link for ista+ too? I need for G30 year 2019. 
Thank you very much .


----------



## bimmerkapu (9 mo ago)

Hey! 
I also would like to get the link for ISTA+ and ISTA P.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Johnnyslb said:


> Good evening, Could I also get a link to ista-p/ista-d?/ista+? Tks and best regards
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A5010 através do Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Inster said:


> Hello, I Have ISTA+ Standalone and could I get ISTA/P full that allows program E series?





Pczwiebel said:


> Can i get the link for ista+ too? I need for G30 year 2019.
> Thank you very much .





bimmerkapu said:


> Hey!
> I also would like to get the link for ISTA+ and ISTA P.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

LCAR said:


> Can I have the link for ISTA+, ISTA P and ISTA D4.35.10?Thank you.


havent ista 4.35.10
but be sure is problem with loading licence to new ista


----------



## safsean (9 mo ago)

can anyone PM me links for ISTA+? im deleting whatever i have now to start over, having trouble getting it to connect


----------



## quentin_papitino (9 mo ago)

LCAR said:


> Can I have the link for ISTA+, ISTA P and ISTA D4.35.10?Thank you.


looking for both as well, would be great


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

safsean said:


> can anyone PM me links for ISTA+? im deleting whatever i have now to start over, having trouble getting it to connect





quentin_papitino said:


> looking for both as well, would be great


PM sent


----------



## Nevhersh (Jul 9, 2017)

Could I get a link for both please? thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

P


Nevhersh said:


> Could I get a link for both please? thank you!


PM sent


----------



## turvytopsy (9 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> P
> 
> PM sent


Could you send me the link to ISTA+ please?

Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

turvytopsy said:


> Could you send me the link to ISTA+ please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Roel99 (9 mo ago)

Could also use a link for ista, thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Roel99 said:


> Could also use a link for ista, thanks!


PM sent


----------



## giakov (9 mo ago)

Can I have links for ISTA-P + as well ? I am looking to code my F36

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

giakov said:


> Can I have links for ISTA-P + as well ? I am looking to code my F36
> 
> Thanks a lot !


PM sent


----------



## rattto (9 mo ago)

Can you send me link to ista p


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

COD_ZiRoX said:


> Hi I'm searching for a link for Ista P, If someonecan help me please


PM sent


----------



## Davef34 (9 mo ago)

Can you please send me a download link for ista?


----------



## hazretidentist (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi, Could I get links for latest ista+ d and p please? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Davef34 said:


> Can you please send me a download link for ista?





hazretidentist said:


> Hi, Could I get links for latest ista+ d and p please? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## BMW2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

Can you please provide me the download link for ISTA+ . Thanks in advance ;-)


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BMW2015 said:


> Can you please provide me the download link for ISTA+ . Thanks in advance ;-)


PM sent


----------



## FloStar3000 (11 mo ago)

Hi, I need the download links for ISTA - I need repair manuals for my F30. Can I find this there? Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

FloStar3000 said:


> Hi, I need the download links for ISTA - I need repair manuals for my F30. Can I find this there? Thank you very much!!!


Sent PM


----------



## villano90 (9 mo ago)

Hello! Can you please provide me the download link for ISTA+ . Thanks


----------



## adam1423 (9 mo ago)

Can someone help with download link to ISTA P Thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

villano90 said:


> Hello! Can you please provide me the download link for ISTA+ . Thanks





adam1423 said:


> Can someone help with download link to ISTA P Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## Uranium (9 mo ago)

Can you send me a download link for ista please ? I have k+dcan usb interface, thanks a lot


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Uranium said:


> Can you send me a download link for ista please ? I have k+dcan usb interface, thanks a lot


PM sent


----------



## potjevlech (10 mo ago)

Hi Adalbet_77 ,
could you please help in sending to me Ista D ?
thank you so much
have a nice day


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

potjevlech said:


> Hi Adalbet_77 ,
> could you please help in sending to me Ista D ?
> thank you so much
> have a nice day


PM sent


----------



## bendrissoualid (9 mo ago)

Hi Adalbet_77 ,

Can you please help in sending to me the links to download the ista P and ista D?hank 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bendrissoualid said:


> Hi Adalbet_77 ,
> 
> Can you please help in sending to me the links to download the ista P and ista D?hank
> 
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent


----------



## potjevlech (10 mo ago)

Thanks a lot Aldabert_77 .....


----------



## czarny98 (9 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can i please link to ISTA P ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

czarny98 said:


> Can i please link to ISTA P ?


Pm sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ferraristi said:


> Can i get a link too please ?


PM sent


----------



## your_man (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello 
Can i get a link too please.

Best Regards


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

your_man said:


> Hello
> Can i get a link too please.
> 
> Best Regards


PM sent


----------



## HalvorK (9 mo ago)

Hello. Can anyone PM me the link. Changing the transmission fluid on my F20 today and need to know the fluid temp 😄


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

HalvorK said:


> Hello. Can anyone PM me the link. Changing the transmission fluid on my F20 today and need to know the fluid temp 😄


Pm sent


----------



## Tanith (Apr 6, 2017)

Please could I get a link also! Thank you in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tanith said:


> Please could I get a link also! Thank you in advance


PM sent


----------



## claudius14 (9 mo ago)

can anyone share the link for ISTA/D ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

claudius14 said:


> can anyone share the link for ISTA/D ?


 Pm sent


----------



## hpengineprep (9 mo ago)

I would like to request an ISTA-P download. I have a 2013 135is. Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

hpengineprep said:


> I would like to request an ISTA-P download. I have a 2013 135is. Thank you.


ista + better for 2013  sent PM


----------



## billy7948 (Dec 24, 2021)

Can I get a link to download ista p for my 2015 F85?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

billy7948 said:


> Can I get a link to download ista p for my 2015 F85?


Ista P is for E
Sent ista +


----------



## schteeben (Jul 5, 2017)

Can I get one as well please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

schteeben said:


> Can I get one as well please?


PM sent


----------



## amxcsl (Jul 16, 2018)

Can I get it too? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

amxcsl said:


> Can I get it too? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Kevin V. (Jun 9, 2021)

Can I get it too? Thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Kevin V. said:


> Can I get it too? Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## Jskrilla (9 mo ago)

Hello, may I get the download link? I have to connect to my e66


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Chris-man said:


> Hi, can i have also ista-p +d download links plz?


PM sent


----------



## josh335 (8 mo ago)

Hi can someone please send me a link for ISTA-p +d download


----------



## sobriez (8 mo ago)

I've been looking for ISTA-P 3.67 as well - can you PM me the link? Thanks


----------



## pgomes21 (8 mo ago)

looking for ista+ and ista P as well please


----------



## JoeNavy305 (8 mo ago)

Hi- sorry to be that person, but could I also get the download link via PM. Thank you so much! I'll make sure to return the favor to the next set of posters!


----------



## noppon1412 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi can you sent link to download a ista+ ista-p ? thanks you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

noppon1412 said:


> Hi can you sent link to download a ista+ ista-p ? thanks you





JoeNavy305 said:


> Hi- sorry to be that person, but could I also get the download link via PM. Thank you so much! I'll make sure to return the favor to the next set of posters!





pgomes21 said:


> looking for ista+ and ista P as well please





sobriez said:


> I've been looking for ISTA-P 3.67 as well - can you PM me the link? Thanks





josh335 said:


> Hi can someone please send me a link for ISTA-p +d download


PM sent


----------



## WLMOTO (8 mo ago)

please pm links for ista d , thank you very mach


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

WLMOTO said:


> please pm links for ista d , thank you very mach


PM sent


----------



## hellfire31 (9 mo ago)

hi i am looking for ISTA+ to reset BMW F20 REM FAULT 804875....any help appreciated


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

hellfire31 said:


> hi i am looking for ISTA+ to reset BMW F20 REM FAULT 804875....any help appreciated


PM sent


----------



## username99 (Dec 25, 2020)

hi, can i please have a link for ISTA D? thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

username99 said:


> hi, can i please have a link for ISTA D? thanks


Pm sent


----------



## Pippo28 (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


Hi, can I please have the link to download ISTA+?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pippo28 said:


> Hi, can I please have the link to download ISTA+?


PM sent


----------



## Pippo28 (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent





Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


thank you, do you have also a guide for installing it?


----------



## avincooldrvr (8 mo ago)

HI, I need to 'teach-in' the TMS module for headlamp. I am guessing I need ISTA+ for the the same. Will buy the ENET adapter. Can I please get the link to download ISTA+. Appreciate the help !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

avincooldrvr said:


> HI, I need to 'teach-in' the TMS module for headlamp. I am guessing I need ISTA+ for the the same. Will buy the ENET adapter. Can I please get the link to download ISTA+. Appreciate the help !


PM sent


----------



## avincooldrvr (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent





Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Adalbert, thank you for the quick response


----------



## bowl234 (8 mo ago)

Hi, trying to get some wiring diagrams for my F30, please can I get the ink to download ISTA+ Really appreciate the help


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bowl234 said:


> Hi, trying to get some wiring diagrams for my F30, please can I get the ink to download ISTA+ Really appreciate the help


PM sent


----------



## phill.cooksey (8 mo ago)

Hi

would it be possible for me to get a link for ISTA please?


----------



## bigwilliepeter (9 mo ago)

Greetings,
If you don't mind, plz send me link as well for INPA / INSTA. My E46 immobilizer has been activated and haven't been able to drive for months. EWS, ECU & DME need to be resyncd. Newbie here, everyone is so helpful. Appreciate any help and/or advice offered.


----------



## jdwspyder (8 mo ago)

I as well need the link for ISTA P the one I got from BimmerDiagnostics has a bunch of corrupt files.


----------



## Visionbilliards (8 mo ago)

I could also really use ista+ right now if someone could kindly send a link


----------



## Renlee (8 mo ago)

HI, can someone please help with correct Full Sp Datens ( E60 & F01) and ISTA if possible, I would really appreciate it.
The datens are more important to me now, I don't see my modules in the files I have 😓🥺
[email protected]


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

phill.cooksey said:


> Hi
> 
> would it be possible for me to get a link for ISTA please?





Renlee said:


> HI, can someone please help with correct Full Sp Datens ( E60 & F01) and ISTA if possible, I would really appreciate it.
> The datens are more important to me now, I don't see my modules in the files I have 😓🥺
> [email protected]





Visionbilliards said:


> I could also really use ista+ right now if someone could kindly send a link





jdwspyder said:


> I as well need the link for ISTA P the one I got from BimmerDiagnostics has a bunch of corrupt files.





jdwspyder said:


> I as well need the link for ISTA P the one I got from BimmerDiagnostics has a bunch of corrupt files.


PM sent ista


----------



## rabison (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent ista


Please send me a link to ISTA


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rabison said:


> Please send me a link to ISTA


sent PM


----------



## mariusmoltzauhren (8 mo ago)

i need ista aswell!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mariusmoltzauhren said:


> i need ista aswell!


PM sent


----------



## boostvibes (Nov 29, 2017)

I would also appreciate if someone sent me a download link. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

boostvibes said:


> I would also appreciate if someone sent me a download link. Thanks!


Pm sent


----------



## attack_on_titansilber (8 mo ago)

I could use ISTA-P as well.


----------



## NWMoss (Dec 23, 2020)

jgoens said:


> Anybody get this message or have an idea how to fix it. I keep checking my files and it seems like I have everything. I get this:
> The database installed is not complete. A repair installation must be carried out.
> ISTA cannot be used without complete databases. The application will therefore be terminated


Hi, did you get assistance with this? I figured it out on my own, took a lot of research. Basically the files are zipped up and have to be unzipped and placed into the correct folder. If you haven't already gotten assistance, let me know.


----------



## bps007 (8 mo ago)

The latest link for ISTA?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

attack_on_titansilber said:


> I could use ISTA-P as well.





bps007 said:


> The latest link for ISTA?


PM sent


----------



## bps007 (8 mo ago)

Danke!


----------



## jbimm (8 mo ago)

Hi, can I get the link for download ISTA+ please


----------



## Typhoon707 (8 mo ago)

Could I also get the link for ISTA + ? Thanks!


----------



## luke1001 (8 mo ago)

Has anyone been able to download this as it doesn't work for me


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

carlosmpz said:


> Hi - would love to get link to ISTA+ & ISTA-P...Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## legumbre (May 3, 2019)

Hi friends,
can you sent me link to download a ista+ ista-p ? 
thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

legumbre said:


> Hi friends,
> can you sent me link to download a ista+ ista-p ?
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## rubbersoul (8 mo ago)

Hello,
Could somebody send me a link to download ista-d and ista-p wihtout lisence?
thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rubbersoul said:


> Hello,
> Could somebody send me a link to download ista-d and ista-p wihtout lisence?
> thank you


PM sent


----------



## krainis (8 mo ago)

Hello. Could you send a link for Ista P and Ista D please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

krainis said:


> Hello. Could you send a link for Ista P and Ista D please? Thank you in advance.


PM sent


----------



## bahamahat (8 mo ago)

Hi, looking for ista-D/+ and ista-P and aswell 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roter (8 mo ago)

Hi friends!
Can you sent me link to download a ista+ ista-p ?
Thank you!


----------



## TikkaSamurai (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello! Could I also get the download link for ista+? Which version is it?


----------



## Streetlamp (Sep 6, 2017)

May I also get the latest link to ISTA? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Streetlamp said:


> May I also get the latest link to ISTA? Thanks!





TikkaSamurai said:


> Hello! Could I also get the download link for ista+? Which version is it?


PM sent


----------



## bahamahat (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Could i get links too?


----------



## CinBW (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi guys,

Mind sharing links with me as well, my Ista is outdated... Would also appreciate other tools, specifically ENET for F Series.

Thanks 🍻


----------



## rubbersoul (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thank you !


----------



## tomivv (8 mo ago)

Hi, 
Looking for ISTA P and ISTA D. Thank you.


----------



## wyseguy100 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm also looking for a link. can you please advise on a link?


----------



## clavin98 (8 mo ago)

Hello!

Looking for a link to the latest release of ISTA+; for a F30 and F10. Thank you


----------



## coachkelly (8 mo ago)

Hello. Could you send a link for Ista P please? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## swiftlyshiftly (Jul 12, 2016)

hey anyone with ista p?!


----------



## MyM235i (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello, I am looking for ISTA+ or D whatever is appropriate to F22. Need to run in a new valvetronic motor.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## tipo5151 (8 mo ago)

Hope all are well.
Just chasing a copy of ISTA-D and ISTA-P.
Wondering, if anyone can send me some download links. 

Thank you, in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

tipo5151 said:


> Hope all are well.
> Just chasing a copy of ISTA-D and ISTA-P.
> Wondering, if anyone can send me some download links.
> 
> Thank you, in advance.





MyM235i said:


> Hello, I am looking for ISTA+ or D whatever is appropriate to F22. Need to run in a new valvetronic motor.
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## Ga236 (8 mo ago)

Hi all. Looking for ISTA/P E series programming if anyone has a link? many thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ga236 said:


> Hi all. Looking for ISTA/P E series programming if anyone has a link? many thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Erska (8 mo ago)

Hi! Just found this thread, and I'm amazed by how helpful this community seems! I'd like to get inside my diesel E39's brain through ISTA-D and ISTA-P, so may a fine lad hook me up with a link/links?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Lucky.No7 (8 mo ago)

Hey there🙋‍♂️! New to the Bimmerfest forum and happy to be here!

I too am amazed by how many pages of helpful posts there have been. May I please get a link to ista+/ P / D as I want to check out a few codes on my 2017 - 7 Series.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Erska said:


> Hi! Just found this thread, and I'm amazed by how helpful this community seems! I'd like to get inside my diesel E39's brain through ISTA-D and ISTA-P, so may a fine lad hook me up with a link/links?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!





Lucky.No7 said:


> Hey there🙋‍♂️! New to the Bimmerfest forum and happy to be here!
> 
> I too am amazed by how many pages of helpful posts there have been. May I please get a link to ista+/ P / D as I want to check out a few codes on my 2017 - 7 Series.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


PM sent


----------



## Vitamin5188 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi - Loving this website, so helpful - Anyone got an updated Download link for Ista D/Rheingold? Thanks


----------



## Lucky.No7 (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thank you Adalbert_77 for the LINKS! 

Can you please advise me on what leads I will require once my laptop is installed with the software? 

My car is a 730d xDrive 2017 - G series.










Do I require the ICOM NEXT or the BMW Ethernet to OBDE-SYS coding cable? I would like to diagnose and program myself.

All help will be appreciated! Thanks again!


----------



## set09014 (8 mo ago)

Anyone have a working link for Ista P they can share? Thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lucky.No7 said:


> Thank you Adalbert_77 for the LINKS!
> 
> Can you please advise me on what leads I will require once my laptop is installed with the software?
> 
> ...


enet and ICOM orginal, do not prefere china


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

set09014 said:


> Anyone have a working link for Ista P they can share? Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## rafal5096 (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can you send link for me too? I have problem with eps in my f30 2012 model. Version compatibilite with enet.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rafal5096 said:


> Can you send link for me too? I have problem with eps in my f30 2012 model. Version compatibilite with enet.


PM sent


----------



## alexkil777 (8 mo ago)

Someone mind sharing ISTA-D & ISTA-P links? thanks in advance.


----------



## SiH12345 (8 mo ago)

Hi Could someone send me a link for ISTA download please?


----------



## buff1 (8 mo ago)

hi all, tomorrow I will became owner of a F448 X1. 😍😍

Please, can anyone please share an ISTAP link?

thanks!


----------



## Allancm24 (8 mo ago)

Hello!! Can someone share the link for ISTA-D & ISTA-P?? 

Thanks in Advance for the help


----------



## az989 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, im looking for the updated version for ista will it work for 2022 bmws?


----------



## 328inuts (10 mo ago)

im looking to updated some features on my e90 and also i want se try ista to check all car sisytem thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Rebound said:


> Please send me info to obtain ISTA+
> Car in question is 2014 BMW 435i Convertible (F33)
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

328inuts said:


> im looking to updated some features on my e90 and also i want se try ista to check all car sisytem thank you





az989 said:


> Hi, im looking for the updated version for ista will it work for 2022 bmws?


PM sent


----------



## Earthstar463 (7 mo ago)

Is anyone able to send me the link to download ISTAp on mega? looking to program my car and cannot find it. Already have ISTA+ installed


----------



## J.Doggish (7 mo ago)

BTbmw1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hope all are well.
> Just chasing a copy of ISTA-D and ISTA-P.
> ...


Hello there I was wondering if I could please get the links to those wonderful programs please and thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Earthstar463 said:


> Is anyone able to send me the link to download ISTAp on mega? looking to program my car and cannot find it. Already have ISTA+ installed





J.Doggish said:


> Hello there I was wondering if I could please get the links to those wonderful programs please and thank you.


PM sent


----------



## sledgekim (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys can someone send me the link ista+ d & p please for my e60 thanks would be very help full as i think i bricked my cas module 
andy


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sledgekim said:


> Hi Guys can someone send me the link ista+ d & p please for my e60 thanks would be very help full as i think i bricked my cas module
> andy


PM sent


----------



## lilye60 (7 mo ago)

Hey can someone please send me a ista+ d link and some anothers usefull links for a bmw's amd for e60 if something special thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

lilye60 said:


> Hey can someone please send me a ista+ d link and some anothers usefull links for a bmw's amd for e60 if something special thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## Tony Cheech (Sep 5, 2020)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Any chance you can send me a link for ista P & D ?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Tony Cheech (Sep 5, 2020)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Love to get a link for ista P and D !! Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tony Cheech said:


> Love to get a link for ista P and D !! Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## Jus1234 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi, Would really appreciate the link for ISTA+ and IstaP. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cattodoggo (7 mo ago)

hi, can someone pm me a link to ista+ too?


----------



## seowayder (Apr 7, 2021)

Hello! Can I have ista+, thank you


----------



## Aagaard (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey Adalbert, awesome of you to help so many!
Would you be able to send me a link for ISTA-D as well? Thanks in advance and have a great weekend


----------



## Coolbluestreak (Jul 20, 2013)

I received the link from Adalbert_77 a few weeks ago, but I can't find recent install instructions. The only things I could find were for versions 4.08 and 4.10 and those didn't work. Can someone point me in the right direction for install instructions for these 4.32.15 files?
Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jus1234 said:


> Hi, Would really appreciate the link for ISTA+ and IstaP. Many thanks in advance.





Jus1234 said:


> Hi, Would really appreciate the link for ISTA+ and IstaP. Many thanks in advance.





seowayder said:


> Hello! Can I have ista+, thank you





Coolbluestreak said:


> I received the link from Adalbert_77 a few weeks ago, but I can't find recent install instructions. The only things I could find were for versions 4.08 and 4.10 and those didn't work. Can someone point me in the right direction for install instructions for these 4.32.15 files?
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## 225kW (7 mo ago)

Hello Adalbert,

i also wanted to say how awesome it is of you to helping so many.
Would you be able to send me a link for ISTA-P?

I have 3.57.4 and wanted to see if i find something newer.


Thanks in advance!

Best regards


----------



## Louis Kruger (Jun 24, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Please coul I ask for the link to an ISTA-D download. 2012 F30. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Louis Kruger (Jun 24, 2021)

I am clueless on how to PM or DM! (way too old🥸) I am looking for the ISTA D download. I have a 2012 F30.


----------



## gerator (7 mo ago)

Hi,

I would love if someone could send me a link to download ISTA+.
So I can check my F87.
Thanks in advance.

kind regards

John


----------



## jakobdg (7 mo ago)

Looking for a download link to Ista-P for my E70, please PM me – much appreciated!


----------



## hardtopz4 (7 mo ago)

Well, embarrassed to ask, but I only have inpa and wasn't thinking ahead a couple of years ago.....Adalbert_77 ,I was hoping I could get the link for the ISTA D&P? Thank you in advance!

Ray


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

hardtopz4 said:


> Well, embarrassed to ask, but I only have inpa and wasn't thinking ahead a couple of years ago.....Adalbert_77 ,I was hoping I could get the link for the ISTA D&P? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Ray





jakobdg said:


> Looking for a download link to Ista-P for my E70, please PM me – much appreciated!





gerator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would love if someone could send me a link to download ISTA+.
> So I can check my F87.
> ...





225kW said:


> Hello Adalbert,
> 
> i also wanted to say how awesome it is of you to helping so many.
> Would you be able to send me a link for ISTA-P?
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Mbjason86 (7 mo ago)

Hi,

Could I get that link for ista+ please? I've got a 2007 e91 that I'd like to run some proper diagnostics on.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## f22sep (7 mo ago)

is there a chance for anyone to send me is there a chance for anyone to send me the link?the link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mbjason86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I get that link for ista+ please? I've got a 2007 e91 that I'd like to run some proper diagnostics on.
> 
> Thank you in advance!





f22sep said:


> is there a chance for anyone to send me is there a chance for anyone to send me the link?the link?


PM sent


----------



## 0339 (7 mo ago)

Thanks for helping everyone.

May I have a download link to ISTA P please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

0339 said:


> Thanks for helping everyone.
> 
> May I have a download link to ISTA P please?


PM sent


----------



## pistacjowyjo (7 mo ago)

Could I get link for ista+ P ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pistacjowyjo said:


> Could I get link for ista+ P ?


PM sent


----------



## vchuprina (Oct 5, 2020)

Hello gents!

Can I get a link for ISTA + P and ISTA D
Appreciate!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

vchuprina said:


> Hello gents!
> 
> Can I get a link for ISTA + P and ISTA D
> Appreciate!


PM sent


----------



## Mo_Spd (Aug 26, 2014)

Can I please have the links for the ISTA D/P? I am in need of working on my 08 535XI and need these tools to support my efforts.

Thanks
Mo


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mo_Spd said:


> Can I please have the links for the ISTA D/P? I am in need of working on my 08 535XI and need these tools to support my efforts.
> 
> Thanks
> Mo


PM sent


----------



## dosordie (7 mo ago)

Hello,

can someone send me a link for ISTA D/P that works with an 2020 i3.

My version is too old for my Car

Thanks
Domi


----------



## mk3lsch (10 mo ago)

I think I may need ISTA for diagnosis of my e70 x5. Can anyone help with a link? Thank you very much.


----------



## JayE9x (7 mo ago)

Hello I am looking for the correct software to diagnose an E90 328i and an E93 M3. I don't care to try and program anything. What should I use and how do I download it?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mk3lsch said:


> I think I may need ISTA for diagnosis of my e70 x5. Can anyone help with a link? Thank you very much.





dosordie said:


> Hello,
> 
> can someone send me a link for ISTA D/P that works with an 2020 i3.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## gerator (7 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert,
do you have a guide to install ista+?
Thanks.


----------



## NorCap (10 mo ago)

Hi. Downloaded the files a couple a months ago. instaling now. cant find the license key or instal instructions. Can someone help me?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

NorCap said:


> Hi. Downloaded the files a couple a months ago. instaling now. cant find the license key or instal instructions. Can someone help me?


tht the list ista without exta licnece, just make configuration, will work all


----------



## Spede90 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi,
I would appreciate a download/torrent link for ISTA+ D / ISTA P. I've E46 M57N 10/04 that needs injector re-coding and G30 530e 06/17 to just check everything is in order.


----------



## icdroid99 (7 mo ago)

Hello,
Could I be sent the link for ITSA P. Much appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## marekj (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd like to get a link for ISTA-P.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## yalon93201 (7 mo ago)

Would appreciate link for ista-p and +d


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

yalon93201 said:


> Would appreciate link for ista-p and +d





marekj said:


> I'd like to get a link for ISTA-P.
> Thanks a lot.





icdroid99 said:


> Hello,
> Could I be sent the link for ITSA P. Much appreciated and thanks in advance.





Spede90 said:


> Hi,
> I would appreciate a download/torrent link for ISTA+ D / ISTA P. I've E46 M57N 10/04 that needs injector re-coding and G30 530e 06/17 to just check everything is in order.


PM sent


----------



## luckysd (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can i get ista-p and +d ;-) Thanks


----------



## vmitchellnz (7 mo ago)

Any chance of a PM with a link for ISTA please.... my E90 is driving me crazy...


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

luckysd said:


> Can i get ista-p and +d ;-) Thanks





vmitchellnz said:


> Any chance of a PM with a link for ISTA please.... my E90 is driving me crazy...


PM sent


----------



## DEM_81 (Jan 14, 2021)

Can i get ista+ link please


----------



## iamnotme (7 mo ago)

Hi, could I get a link for ista p and d please. Need to do some work on my F20 125d before I get rid of it, and replace it with an F25 35d.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

DEM_81 said:


> Can i get ista+ link please





iamnotme said:


> Hi, could I get a link for ista p and d please. Need to do some work on my F20 125d before I get rid of it, and replace it with an F25 35d.


PM sent


----------



## F30Pat (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey could I also get the link for ista


----------



## szaqall111 (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello please send Ista D and Ista P please


----------



## Bigboy_b2000 (7 mo ago)

Also searching for ista for my g20, anybody can help me with that (diagnose).


----------



## PowerHustler (9 mo ago)

Can I get the link to ista/P Thanks in advance.


----------



## tallpattours (6 mo ago)

Can i get the link for ISTA D/P for a 2011 535i?...Thanks!


----------



## kay-one99 (6 mo ago)

If possible, i want to have Ista D too.
Thank you.


----------



## Der DOC (6 mo ago)

If possible, i want to have Ista D too for my X5 E70 2007.
Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kats7210 said:


> hi may i please have a link to ista d and p for f30 Thanks





gh421 said:


> Hi Can I have link please. Old one stopped working


PM sent


----------



## gsxr.marky (9 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could i also have a ista-p link please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gsxr.marky said:


> @Adalbert_77 could i also have a ista-p link please


PM sent


----------



## gsxr.marky (9 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent





Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Many thx


----------



## E9X&F3X (6 mo ago)

Hello, Could i get a link to Download Ista D&P?

Thank You


----------



## Flowrider (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello, can someone send me the link for Ista D&P?

Thanks


----------



## AlpineBimmer_E46 (6 mo ago)

looking for ista p... anyone have a link?


----------



## go351 (May 19, 2016)

Siki78 said:


> @Mendelson You have PM


Hi could I trouble you for a link too please. Tia


----------



## Limpan69 (6 mo ago)

NWMoss said:


> Hi, did you get assistance with this? I figured it out on my own, took a lot of research. Basically the files are zipped up and have to be unzipped and placed into the correct folder. If you haven't already gotten assistance, let me know.


Hey man, you wouldn't possibly be kind enough to help me get ISTA+ installed if you can spare the time? I got the pack downloaded that Adalbert_77 sent me the link to but there are no instructions included as far as I can tell and I have no idea how to proceed.


----------



## figliola.frank (Dec 14, 2021)

ISTA Link please


----------



## jtech17 (6 mo ago)

hello new to site and trying to fix a nightmare repair on n63 e70. hoping someone can provide latest link for ista d and ista p. any help would be very appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## jtech17 (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


if u could possibly send link id be very grateful. loosing my mind with a repair on x5.
thanks 

sorry for double post


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

E9X&F3X said:


> Hello, Could i get a link to Download Ista D&P?
> 
> Thank You





AlpineBimmer_E46 said:


> looking for ista p... anyone have a link?





figliola.frank said:


> ISTA Link please





jtech17 said:


> hello new to site and trying to fix a nightmare repair on n63 e70. hoping someone can provide latest link for ista d and ista p. any help would be very appreciated.
> 
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## Lukosiukas (6 mo ago)

Hi, possible to get a link ?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## E9X&F3X (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey Adalbert, I didn't receive a message. Could you resend it?
Thank you


----------



## Gvijus (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi, Could link hu tool 2.6?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lukosiukas said:


> Hi, possible to get a link ?
> 
> Many thanks in advance





E9X&F3X said:


> Hey Adalbert, I didn't receive a message. Could you resend it?
> Thank you





Gvijus said:


> Hi, Could link hu tool 2.6?


PM sent


----------



## gabialex (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi, @Adalbert_77 can you send me a link please. ista for f10
thanks


----------



## dantetwc (6 mo ago)

May someone pm me the link for ista d and ista p?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Dominican335i (6 mo ago)

May i get a ISTA-P download link? thanx in advance.


----------



## BamaGeno67 (6 mo ago)

I could use a Insta D & P link if possible please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

blocksultan said:


> can i get a link to these too please





Dominican335i said:


> May i get a ISTA-P download link? thanx in advance.





dantetwc said:


> May someone pm me the link for ista d and ista p?
> Thanks a lot





gabialex said:


> Hi, @Adalbert_77 can you send me a link please. ista for f10
> thanks





BamaGeno67 said:


> I could use a Insta D & P link if possible please


PM sent


----------



## trevrim (6 mo ago)

Hi there, I am also looking for a link to ISTA D & P. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

trevrim said:


> Hi there, I am also looking for a link to ISTA D & P.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## ][No_WaY (Jan 9, 2007)

hello mr.adalber
thanks for sending the latest ista p version before
can i ask you for for download link for loader 6.1 and latest version support it?
as i have e66 and kdlcan cable so i need this version please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

][No_WaY said:


> hello mr.adalber
> thanks for sending the latest ista p version before
> can i ask you for for download link for loader 6.1 and latest version support it?
> as i have e66 and kdlcan cable so i need this version please


I have only ista 3.70 with loader 6.6


----------



## slowonstairs (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi I am looking for ISTA for F10. If any can help.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

slowonstairs said:


> Hi I am looking for ISTA for F10. If any can help.


PM sent


----------



## tallpattours (6 mo ago)

...


----------



## ][No_WaY (Jan 9, 2007)

Adalbert_77 said:


> I have only ista 3.70 with loader 6.6


Ok thanks alot , i ordered vcx se for bmw , but I am facings problem with loader , it opens minimized and keep like this so i can't start ista p , do you face this before? Any solutions?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

][No_WaY said:


> Ok thanks alot , i ordered vcx se for bmw , but I am facings problem with loader , it opens minimized and keep like this so i can't start ista p , do you face this before? Any solutions?


I never used vcx, with icom works perfectly


----------



## ][No_WaY (Jan 9, 2007)

Adalbert_77 said:


> I never used vcx, with icom works perfectly


I didn't receive vcx till now , I mean i was able to open istap with 6.6l loader before and i was trying to use it with kdcan cable which failed, then i delete istap folder ,and bmw folder from progdata , and copy istap but after that the loader start minimized and can't maximize it to start istap , so can this fixed?
What is the proper way to use (setup) the version you provide?


----------



## desifresh (6 mo ago)

Hello 
Looking for Ista download link for G series if someone can PM that will be much appreciated.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

desifresh said:


> Hello
> Looking for Ista download link for G series if someone can PM that will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


PM sent


----------



## benni33 (6 mo ago)

Hey Everyone, 
Sorry to be the 9,982,892,364th person to ask this. But l am also in desperate need of a download link for Ista and inpa for my r55. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance! 

-Benni-


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

benni33 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Sorry to be the 9,982,892,364th person to ask this. But l am also in desperate need of a download link for Ista and inpa for my r55.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!
> ...


PM sent ISta+


----------



## pcking (6 mo ago)

May I get a download link so I can program and diagnose my F31?

Thanks in advance


----------



## coole210c (6 mo ago)

Can I get a ISTA-D/P download link as well


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

coole210c said:


> Can I get a ISTA-D/P download link as well





adamx3g01 said:


> can i please have a download link also, much appreciated





taxster said:


> Could I get an ISTA link as well?





BMWerd said:


> Can I get a link again? I had one (thank you!) and used it but apparently I made a mistake on DL.





BMWerd said:


> Can I get a link again? I had one (thank you!) and used it but apparently I made a mistake on DL.


PM sent


----------



## taylor.nikki09 (8 mo ago)

Please help hoping if I had ISTA downloaded I could get my e90 running again. I'm extremely frustrated with this car.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

taylor.nikki09 said:


> Please help hoping if I had ISTA downloaded I could get my e90 running again. I'm extremely frustrated with this car.


PM sent


----------



## CrazyPotatoLegs (5 mo ago)

Could I please have a link to ISTA+ and ISTA P downloads? Thanks!


----------



## blackbmw2015 (5 mo ago)

May I please have the ISTA and ISTA P download links as well ? Thanks!


----------



## jeanbc44 (Jan 13, 2014)

same for me please  thanks a lot!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jeanbc44 said:


> same for me please  thanks a lot!!





blackbmw2015 said:


> May I please have the ISTA and ISTA P download links as well ? Thanks!





CrazyPotatoLegs said:


> Could I please have a link to ISTA+ and ISTA P downloads? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## stiga77 (Sep 27, 2016)

Link for ista plz?


----------



## George_H (5 mo ago)

need help to download & setup ISTA

I downloaded ISTA from bimmergeeks.
followed the instructions (at least I thought I was......)
but I could not setup.
I am running this on my laptop with windows 10........ but received error message saying only Windows NT 4.0 & XP Professional are supported........

so I did not even pass step no. 1......

how do I setup? 
or maybe bimmergeeks does not have the right version for Windows 10? 
where can I find the correct version for windows 10? 

thanks in advance...........


----------



## spenco100 (5 mo ago)

Could I please get the link to download as well?


----------



## George_H (5 mo ago)

spenco100 said:


> Could I please get the link to download as well?


lots of people told me to download it from Downloads
I did, but could not set up on my laptop running windows 10
perhaps u will have better success than me........


----------



## George_H (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


same here. thanks


----------



## AleksanderL (5 mo ago)

Hi.
possible to get a Ista download link`?

Aleksander


----------



## ianpost65 (5 mo ago)

Could i also get the current link to ista Thanks


----------



## n54marsh (6 mo ago)

Hey could I also get the link the old one isnt available anymore! + followed on insta


----------



## Prculin2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi, can anyone please sent private message with download link for ISTA D, thanks in advance.


----------



## interestingboa3432 (5 mo ago)

Hello there, Could I get a link for Ista please, Thanks


----------



## CTX2015-535i (Jun 8, 2020)

Can I please get ISTA link as well... thanks in advance


----------



## LAXBASED (5 mo ago)

Hi can i get a link to?


----------



## marzaw2735 (7 mo ago)

Hello, can i get link? Thanks!


----------



## Mustafa_F30 (Jan 10, 2020)

can I be added to the list


----------



## pmd1975 (5 mo ago)

could i have the link please


----------



## nah dude (5 mo ago)

Can I please get a link, thanks!


----------



## Polowbear (5 mo ago)

Could I get Pm w ista+ thanks!


----------



## George_H (5 mo ago)

Dumb questions.......... 
is it true ISTA is only compatible with Windows NT 4.0 or XP Professional? 
not compatible with Windows 10? 
thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

George_H said:


> Dumb questions..........
> is it true ISTA is only compatible with Windows NT 4.0 or XP Professional?
> not compatible with Windows 10?
> thanks


the best fir ista windows 10 and 11


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Polowbear said:


> Could I get Pm w ista+ thanks!





Polowbear said:


> Could I get Pm w ista+ thanks!





Polowbear said:


> Could I get Pm w ista+ thanks!





nah dude said:


> Can I please get a link, thanks!





nah dude said:


> Can I please get a link, thanks!





nah dude said:


> Can I please get a link, thanks!





pmd1975 said:


> could i have the link please





pmd1975 said:


> could i have the link please





marzaw2735 said:


> Hello, can i get link? Thanks!





Mustafa_F30 said:


> can I be added to the list


PM sent


----------



## Pinto_101 (5 mo ago)

Can you send me the link also? Thanks.


----------



## AleksanderL (5 mo ago)

Thnx Adalbert_77


----------



## rg1220 (5 mo ago)

Can I get ISTA+ download links? Need to program my key fob for my E70. Thanks!


----------



## lolo2906 (5 mo ago)

does it works for G31? for me also a link please! thanks very much. greedings from Austria


----------



## Bevcan (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello,
Can I get link for ISTA D? you sent me before but it's outdated and i need sqlitedb files
Thanks!


----------



## AleksanderL (5 mo ago)

Does anyone have a "how to install" the Ista?


----------



## rg1220 (5 mo ago)

AleksanderL said:


> Does anyone have a "how to install" the Ista?


I'm waiting on a link to download  but I believe this has the info for install: All BMWs - Beginner's Guide to BMW ISTA+


----------



## lolo2906 (5 mo ago)

i found a link, i will test it tomorrow if ISTA works.


----------



## AleksanderL (5 mo ago)

rg1220 said:


> I'm waiting on a link to download  but I believe this has the info for install: All BMWs - Beginner's Guide to BMW ISTA+


The first step in that "how to" says to run a reg file called "unblock" but in this ISTA i got there are no such file... 
I have searched the forum but cant find how to install this Ista.


----------



## SeidMNE (5 mo ago)

Hello! Can you send me link for full and latest ista+ (with programming) and pszdata?


----------



## BLUE26 (5 mo ago)

Can I get ISTA+ download links?


----------



## lolo2906 (5 mo ago)

thanks very much Mister Adalbert_77. Now i can start my upgrade from SA524 to SA552. i hope it works with ISTA. best regards from Styria(Austria)


----------



## gbshahaq (Oct 26, 2015)

Could I also get the links pls? TIA


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

NickNaq said:


> Can I get ista p and d link please?





Elnino79609 said:


> Hi please could someone send me a link to ista P and D please. Thanks





npt_f30 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if I could get the link as well? Thank you!





RSPete said:


> Hello Adalbert_77, may I have the link also please?
> Thanks





BMWNetherlands said:


> Hi Adalbert, do you mind sending me the link as well. Many thanks!





MaxNL said:


> Hi, may i have the download link please? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Neuromancer87 (5 mo ago)

Could I also get the links pls? Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Neuromancer87 said:


> Could I also get the links pls? Thank you


PM sent


----------



## Karpiu (Dec 12, 2021)

Could I also get the links pls? Thanks


----------



## dariod (5 mo ago)

Hi
It is possible to get download link for new ISTA-P/ ISTA+ 4.36.40 with standalone installer? Thank You.
email: [email protected]


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Karpiu said:


> Could I also get the links pls? Thanks





dariod said:


> Hi
> It is possible to get download link for new ISTA-P/ ISTA+ 4.36.40 with standalone installer? Thank You.
> email: [email protected]





dariod said:


> PM send ista 4.32.15 with bases 4.36.42


----------



## Binary420 (5 mo ago)

Siki78 said:


> @Mendelson You have PM


Can someone please send a link for ista /p for e series ?

Not ista/+ but ista p for updating software and also whatever software I need to reflash modules


----------



## Thresherinc (7 mo ago)

Would it be possible to get the link to get ISTA working for a 2011 F07 530d?
Also, what cable am I going to need?


----------



## Thresherinc (7 mo ago)

Thresherinc said:


> Would it be possible to get the link to get ISTA working for a 2011 F07 530d?
> Also, what cable am I going to need?


PS: Apologies for lack of posts, I'm an old bmw5.co.uk member, lost without those guys.


----------



## Hans333 (5 mo ago)

Hello,

Can anyone please provide me with any ISTA that is working for the E series?

I have one, but it requires a license key which I don't have.

Thank you!


----------



## denzel1990 (5 mo ago)

Can I also receive the link? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

denzel1990 said:


> Can I also receive the link? Thanks!





Hans333 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone please provide me with any ISTA that is working for the E series?
> 
> ...





Thresherinc said:


> Would it be possible to get the link to get ISTA working for a 2011 F07 530d?
> Also, what cable am I going to need?





Binary420 said:


> Can someone please send a link for ista /p for e series ?
> 
> Not ista/+ but ista p for updating software and also whatever software I need to reflash modules


PM sent


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

A link to ISTA/P for use with Exx-series cars, please?


----------



## GjoshiF34 (Sep 29, 2020)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello Adalbert_77,

Can you please share with me the latest version too please.. 

Best regards,


----------



## Binary420 (5 mo ago)

.


----------



## Binary420 (5 mo ago)

.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

itstheodor said:


> A link to ISTA/P for use with Exx-series cars, please?





GjoshiF34 said:


> Hello Adalbert_77,
> 
> Can you please share with me the latest version too please..
> 
> Best regards,


PM sent


----------



## dennis.nyameino (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi everyone, am looking for ISTA+ download link. I lost my laptop and need it urgently. Kindly help


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dennis.nyameino said:


> Hi everyone, am looking for ISTA+ download link. I lost my laptop and need it urgently. Kindly help


PM sent


----------



## dlucas589 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi, Can you send me a link for ISTA D Thank you


----------



## Bonefishtwo (Jun 25, 2017)

i too would like the latest link for the ista+/p/d but also if anyone has the instructions on marrying the ews4.3 with a dme would greatly help

its for a 08 z4 roadster with n52


----------



## e61dd (5 mo ago)

Can i get the download link? Thanks in advance


----------



## DutchE46M3 (5 mo ago)

Hello Adalbert_77,

Can you please share with me the latest version too please.. 

Best regards,


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

DutchE46M3 said:


> Hello Adalbert_77,
> 
> Can you please share with me the latest version too please..
> 
> Best regards,





e61dd said:


> Can i get the download link? Thanks in advance





Bonefishtwo said:


> i too would like the latest link for the ista+/p/d but also if anyone has the instructions on marrying the ews4.3 with a dme would greatly help
> 
> its for a 08 z4 roadster with n52





dlucas589 said:


> Hi, Can you send me a link for ISTA D Thank you


PM sent


----------



## ftst.uk (5 mo ago)

Hello mate, I am not sure which one I need but my car is a 2005 BMW 525d. I want to check if my dpf is giving any errors and today it stopped starting at all. The link will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## pippel981.0 (5 mo ago)

hi can you send med a link to download the ista programs?


----------



## haxa.aviation (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi. ISTA+ link please. E92 335. Cheers


----------



## ophale (Jan 13, 2013)

Aloha!

Seeking a link to ISTA+/D/P.

Much Mahalos!


----------



## chrisbhedrick_3157 (11 mo ago)

SOLID! Could you please send myself the link to ISTA+/D/P. ? I'm in your debt. 

V/r 

Chris


----------



## chrisbhedrick_3157 (11 mo ago)

chrisbhedrick_3157 said:


> SOLID! Could you please send myself the link to ISTA+/D/P. ? I'm in your debt.
> 
> V/r
> 
> Chris


 F-25 2015 x-28i N-20


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

chrisbhedrick_3157 said:


> SOLID! Could you please send myself the link to ISTA+/D/P. ? I'm in your debt.
> 
> V/r
> 
> Chris





ophale said:


> Aloha!
> 
> Seeking a link to ISTA+/D/P.
> 
> Much Mahalos!





haxa.aviation said:


> Hi. ISTA+ link please. E92 335. Cheers





pippel981.0 said:


> hi can you send med a link to download the ista programs?





pippel981.0 said:


> hi can you send med a link to download the ista programs?





ftst.uk said:


> Hello mate, I am not sure which one I need but my car is a 2005 BMW 525d. I want to check if my dpf is giving any errors and today it stopped starting at all. The link will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## ar00683 (5 mo ago)

Would someone please share the link for ista+d/p? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ar00683 said:


> Would someone please share the link for ista+d/p? Thanks in Advance!


PM sent


----------



## hazretidentist (Oct 31, 2021)

I need ICOM emulator for use dcan cable with ISTA P 

Someone have this file?

Thanks.


----------



## ftst.uk (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello mate, any chance you could send me the link again, please? I don't know what happened but i can't see any pm


----------



## ftst.uk (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello mate, any chance you could send me the link again


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ftst.uk said:


> Hello mate, any chance you could send me the link again


yes sent


----------



## dubinDiesel (5 mo ago)

Ada- can you share the link?? Thanks


----------



## cassels7 (5 mo ago)

Please send med a link to download the ista programs, thanks in advance!


----------



## ftst.uk (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> yes sent


Thank you very much, much appreciated.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dubinDiesel said:


> Ada- can you share the link?? Thanks





cassels7 said:


> Please send med a link to download the ista programs, thanks in advance!


PM sent


ftst.uk said:


> Thank you very much, much appreciated.


PM sent


----------



## cassels7 (5 mo ago)

cassels7 said:


> Please send med a link to download the ista programs, thanks in advance!
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## sukhi421 (5 mo ago)

can you send me Link please.Thank you.


----------



## Ntorlak (5 mo ago)

HI,
I'm looking for ISTA+ download. Would someone point me in the right direction?
Thanks


----------



## gperry (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi, 2004 BWM 530i owner here in need of ISTA+ download link. Please send me the link and thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gperry said:


> Hi, 2004 BWM 530i owner here in need of ISTA+ download link. Please send me the link and thanks in advance!





Ntorlak said:


> HI,
> I'm looking for ISTA+ download. Would someone point me in the right direction?
> Thanks





sukhi421 said:


> can you send me Link please.Thank you.


PM Sent


----------



## andiman (5 mo ago)

Please send me the link and thank you very much.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

andiman said:


> Please send me the link and thank you very much.


PM sent


----------



## Ntorlak (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM Sent


I'm sorry but I did not receive a PM.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ntorlak said:


> I'm sorry but I did not receive a PM.


sent PM


----------



## Howard47 (5 mo ago)

Can I have the link? Thank you so much.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Howard47 said:


> Can I have the link? Thank you so much.


PM sent


----------



## newintoobmw (5 mo ago)

Hi, could I get a link for ista+ please, appreciated if anyone can


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

newintoobmw said:


> Hi, could I get a link for ista+ please, appreciated if anyone can


PM sent


----------



## Robertz (5 mo ago)

HI,
I'm looking for ISTA+ download. Would someone point me in the right direction?
I need it for E90 325 N52
Thanks


----------



## Robertz (5 mo ago)

Robertz said:


> HI,
> I'm looking for ISTA download.and don't now which one i need +/D/P?
> Would someone point me in the right version and direction?
> I need it for E90 325 N52 and need to calibrate the "valvetronic motor position"
> Thanks


----------



## shaddoune (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello, can you please send me the links for ista+ ista d and ista p?

Thank you!


----------



## LoboGT (Sep 15, 2016)

Gentlemen...can I get a link all ista's?

Thank you


----------



## rliem95 (5 mo ago)

hi, can i get the link to ista+ ?
Thankyou so much


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rliem95 said:


> hi, can i get the link to ista+ ?
> Thankyou so much





LoboGT said:


> Gentlemen...can I get a link all ista's?
> 
> Thank you





shaddoune said:


> Hello, can you please send me the links for ista+ ista d and ista p?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## lg714 (5 mo ago)

Hi, can you please send me a link to ista d and p?
Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

lg714 said:


> Hi, can you please send me a link to ista d and p?
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## newintoobmw (5 mo ago)

Where to get lisence for It?


----------



## Yumi (5 mo ago)

Hi, 
Can I get a link please?

I'm struggling with 4.10 and want to try a fresh install.

Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

newintoobmw said:


> Where to get lisence for It?


dont need, just corect install


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Yumi said:


> Hi,
> Can I get a link please?
> 
> I'm struggling with 4.10 and want to try a fresh install.
> ...


Pm sent link


----------



## maan87 (5 mo ago)

Hi, can you please send me a link to ista d and p?
Thank you


----------



## WytenisBMW (4 mo ago)

Hey, could I get the link too? My rheingold broke, looking for a fresh installation. 
Thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

maan87 said:


> Hi, can you please send me a link to ista d and p?
> Thank you





WytenisBMW said:


> Hey, could I get the link too? My rheingold broke, looking for a fresh installation.
> Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## Hank Mardukas (5 mo ago)

Hello good sir, may I have a link please? A Thank You and good day to you!


----------



## jdbarreroc (4 mo ago)

hi, I'd like a link please, thank you so much! I hope this works!


----------



## Radkappen_Tuner (8 mo ago)

Hello, I‘d also be grateful if I could get a download link for ISTA/P. Thank you very much!


----------



## mank3n (5 mo ago)

is there any tutorial how to get start Ista?


----------



## fil-matik (4 mo ago)

Здравствуйте Adalbert_77,

Не могли бы вы поделиться со многими последними участниками, пожалуйста.

с настройками,


----------



## pcking (6 mo ago)

Can I get a copy again as I didn't manage to download it last time?


----------



## dblsix (4 mo ago)

Hello all. I'm new to the forum and just finding my way around but I could definitely use a link to download ISTA. I've got an E46 M3 and E60 M5 and it would be used solely for troubleshooting so I believe ISTA+ is the one I need. Please and thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dblsix said:


> Hello all. I'm new to the forum and just finding my way around but I could definitely use a link to download ISTA. I've got an E46 M3 and E60 M5 and it would be used solely for troubleshooting so I believe ISTA+ is the one I need. Please and thank you.





pcking said:


> Can I get a copy again as I didn't manage to download it last time?





fil-matik said:


> Здравствуйте Adalbert_77,
> 
> Не могли бы вы поделиться со многими последними участниками, пожалуйста.
> 
> с настройками,





Radkappen_Tuner said:


> Hello, I‘d also be grateful if I could get a download link for ISTA/P. Thank you very much!





jdbarreroc said:


> hi, I'd like a link please, thank you so much! I hope this works!





jdbarreroc said:


> hi, I'd like a link please, thank you so much! I hope this works!





Hank Mardukas said:


> Hello good sir, may I have a link please? A Thank You and good day to you!


PM sent


----------



## Coca0815 (6 mo ago)

I ll need a link for ista d and p to plz 
thx


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Coca0815 said:


> I ll need a link for ista d and p to plz
> thx


PM sent


----------



## gxg88 (4 mo ago)

hello! Please send my the link for ista d and ista p. Thank you!


----------



## mr.andreas.jonsson (4 mo ago)

Hi,
Could anyone send me the link to download ISTA-D or ISTA+? I need need evacute the air from the rear suspension.
Br,
Andreas


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gxg88 said:


> hello! Please send my the link for ista d and ista p. Thank you!





mr.andreas.jonsson said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone send me the link to download ISTA-D or ISTA+? I need need evacute the air from the rear suspension.
> Br,
> Andreas


PM sent


----------



## villanueva01 (4 mo ago)

Hi, could someone send me the link for ista d and p. Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

villanueva01 said:


> Hi, could someone send me the link for ista d and p. Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## Hank Mardukas (5 mo ago)

Hi, can I get the link again? No PM in my inbox. Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hank Mardukas said:


> Hi, can I get the link again? No PM in my inbox. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## MihailBelev (4 mo ago)

can I get a pm too?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MihailBelev said:


> can I get a pm too?


PM sent


----------



## Gab01600 (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can I get a pm too please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Gab01600 said:


> Can I get a pm too please


PM sent


----------



## Stevel74 (4 mo ago)

Hi, could someone send me the link for ista d and p. Thank you.


----------



## GreenBimmerTech (4 mo ago)

Can some pm me the link? Got an 08 X5 in the shop that I can't figure out for the life of me! Thanks in advance!


----------



## e65 bmw (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone with ista link please?


----------



## tak21701121 (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Could I please also get this ISTA link


----------



## gilesd559 (4 mo ago)

if one of you could send me the links for insta p and d that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gilesd559 said:


> if one of you could send me the links for insta p and d that would be greatly appreciated





tak21701121 said:


> Could I please also get this ISTA link





e65 bmw said:


> Anyone with ista link please?





GreenBimmerTech said:


> Can some pm me the link? Got an 08 X5 in the shop that I can't figure out for the life of me! Thanks in advance!





Stevel74 said:


> Hi, could someone send me the link for ista d and p. Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## Kneeslider (4 mo ago)

Can I get a link for ISTA+ for 2017 M240i?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Kneeslider said:


> Can I get a link for ISTA+ for 2017 M240i?


PM sent


----------



## DynamicsZ (Jul 16, 2021)

Can I get a link for ISTA+?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

DynamicsZ said:


> Can I get a link for ISTA+?


PM sent


----------



## aztonsupra (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


can you please send me the link for ista P please, i would really apreciate it


----------



## Bendogggg (May 18, 2017)

could i get ista p dl link?


----------



## bmrlvr4lf (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi All

Could I please get the ISTA+ download link? Thanks!


----------



## Mobonez (Dec 3, 2021)

Could i get the link also please? Thank you!


----------



## jackelliotduncan89 (6 mo ago)

Hey there, can someone please send me a link for the ista D download I've been using inpa for a while now but I've outgrown its limited capability


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

aztonsupra said:


> can you please send me the link for ista P please, i would really apreciate it





jackelliotduncan89 said:


> Hey there, can someone please send me a link for the ista D download I've been using inpa for a while now but I've outgrown its limited capability





Mobonez said:


> Could i get the link also please? Thank you!





bmrlvr4lf said:


> Hi All
> 
> Could I please get the ISTA+ download link? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Jarv007 (4 mo ago)

Hi all, please can I also get a link? Thanks.


----------



## benco54 (4 mo ago)

Hello Everybody,

Can I also get the link.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## bog123 (4 mo ago)

DM with link please I really need it.


----------



## ThirstyTrick (4 mo ago)

Can I please get a link for Ista P. Thanks in advance


----------



## Howquick (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi…is the ISTa link still available please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Howquick said:


> Hi…is the ISTa link still available please?





ThirstyTrick said:


> Can I please get a link for Ista P. Thanks in advance





bog123 said:


> DM with link please I really need it.





benco54 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Can I also get the link.
> 
> ...





Jarv007 said:


> Hi all, please can I also get a link? Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## andredemoraes (4 mo ago)

Could I please get the ISTA+ and INSTA-P download link? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

andredemoraes said:


> Could I please get the ISTA+ and INSTA-P download link? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## joshwynns23 (5 mo ago)

Hey can someone send me all the Ista links for download? TIA!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

joshwynns23 said:


> Hey can someone send me all the Ista links for download? TIA!!


PM sent


----------



## MyMus (4 mo ago)

Greetings fellow bimmer DIYers. Could anyone please send me a link to ista + and p. Thanks


----------



## JustasLTU (4 mo ago)

Also need Ista+ if someone can send to me. thank you!


----------



## desifresh (6 mo ago)

Hello Also in urgent need of ISTA if someone can share the link that will be greatly appreciated 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

etsbonb said:


> Would you mind sending me the link as well? E46 =)
> 
> THANKS


PM sent


----------



## kuba12331 (4 mo ago)

Hi,
I have BMW e70, 2010 and I need software for diagnostic and check updates for drivers (only chech without update - this maybe in the future). Could you send me link to the newest version of ISTA-D and ISTA-P with instruction and maybe Polish language?
Thanks!


----------



## Dave425 (Oct 12, 2021)

hey all i could use some help getting the ista-p and + thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dave425 said:


> hey all i could use some help getting the ista-p and + thank you





kuba12331 said:


> Hi,
> I have BMW e70, 2010 and I need software for diagnostic and check updates for drivers (only chech without update - this maybe in the future). Could you send me link to the newest version of ISTA-D and ISTA-P with instruction and maybe Polish language?
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## AdamGB (11 mo ago)

I would appreciate a link too please.


----------



## Gilemehanik (4 mo ago)

Hi! can someone send ISTA D/P need for e91 LCI


----------



## Benjamin1995 (4 mo ago)

Hello Adalbert, please send me the link for Ista D/P if you can. I am having issues with E87 which classic diagnostic can not read as proper code. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

AdamGB said:


> I would appreciate a link too please.





Benjamin1995 said:


> Hello Adalbert, please send me the link for Ista D/P if you can. I am having issues with E87 which classic diagnostic can not read as proper code. Thank you in advance!





Gilemehanik said:


> Hi! can someone send ISTA D/P need for e91 LCI


PM sent


----------



## Dreambeam (12 mo ago)

May I have ista p/d link as well


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dreambeam said:


> May I have ista p/d link as well


PM sent


----------



## Cbcharlie (4 mo ago)

Any chance someone can DM me the latest ISTA/D?


----------



## stuartjohn24 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello Adalbert, 

Please can you kindly send me the link for Ista D/P too? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

stuartjohn24 said:


> Hello Adalbert,
> 
> Please can you kindly send me the link for Ista D/P too? Many thanks in advance!





Cbcharlie said:


> Any chance someone can DM me the latest ISTA/D?


pm sent


----------



## bullinerfamily (4 mo ago)

can you please send me ista+ as well. thank you


----------



## Camzeron (4 mo ago)

Hey all, would appreciate it greatly if someone could PM me link for ISTA/D? Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Camzeron said:


> Hey all, would appreciate it greatly if someone could PM me link for ISTA/D? Thank you





bullinerfamily said:


> can you please send me ista+ as well. thank you


pm sent


----------



## sjuggins (4 mo ago)

Hi, could I get a link too for ISTA+ please - have an annoying injector issue with 2006 E60 530D


----------



## mmp669 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello Adalbert, Please may I have the link for Ista D/P if you can. I am having issues with F60 pedestrian protection warning. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jared138 (8 mo ago)

could I get a link for ISTA/P please. Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jared138 said:


> could I get a link for ISTA/P please. Thank you





mmp669 said:


> Hello Adalbert, Please may I have the link for Ista D/P if you can. I am having issues with F60 pedestrian protection warning. Thank you in advance!





sjuggins said:


> Hi, could I get a link too for ISTA+ please - have an annoying injector issue with 2006 E60 530D


PM sent


----------



## NeoMAD (4 mo ago)

ISTA + is useless... I can't install or launch it. Or maybe I'm missing a part but I don't think so


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

NeoMAD said:


> ISTA + is useless... I can't install or launch it. Or maybe I'm missing a part but I don't think so


If downloaded all of course , will work, just necessary make configuration


----------



## King Marius (4 mo ago)

Hey can I get a link for ISTA+ please or ISTA P? Need to program an E92 LCI. Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

King Marius said:


> Hey can I get a link for ISTA+ please or ISTA P? Need to program an E92 LCI. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## esuohdrib (4 mo ago)

Send link please for ISTA. Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

esuohdrib said:


> Send link please for ISTA. Thank you


PM sent


----------



## Unky_SI (4 mo ago)

Hi, could I have the link please?


----------



## onise (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Please send me ista p link


----------



## topcoat (4 mo ago)

could you send me the ista link for a 2011 328i ? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## civizzled80 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi all, looking for a DL link to ista+, thanks,


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

civizzled80 said:


> Hi all, looking for a DL link to ista+, thanks,





topcoat said:


> could you send me the ista link for a 2011 328i ? Thanks in advance!!!


PM sent


----------



## Reginald16 (4 mo ago)

Could you send me a link for ISTA, thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Reginald16 said:


> Could you send me a link for ISTA, thank you


PM sent


----------



## Unky_SI (4 mo ago)

could I also have the link please, thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Unky_SI said:


> could I also have the link please, thank you.


PM sent


----------



## Magnesium92 (4 mo ago)

Hi, can I have a link for ISTA/P and ISTA+ for my E92. Big thanks!


----------



## ShaunM (4 mo ago)

Good day , please assist with the ISTA launcher, will be much appreciated.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ShaunM said:


> Good day , please assist with the ISTA launcher, will be much appreciated.





Magnesium92 said:


> Hi, can I have a link for ISTA/P and ISTA+ for my E92. Big thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Pullis (4 mo ago)

Hello,

can someone send me ISTA-D and ISTA-P DL link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pullis said:


> Hello,
> 
> can someone send me ISTA-D and ISTA-P DL link?


PM sent


----------



## qbek08 (4 mo ago)

Could I also have the link to ista-p and ista-d please, thank you


----------



## E9xer (4 mo ago)

I cannot find the SQLiteDBs in the mega downloads. Got everything else.
Can anyone tell me where they are????


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

E9xer said:


> I cannot find the SQLiteDBs in the mega downloads. Got everything else.
> Can anyone tell me where they are????





qbek08 said:


> Could I also have the link to ista-p and ista-d please, thank you


PM sent


----------



## Allspun1 (Apr 2, 2021)

Can i get the link for just ista-d and anything required for install please and thnkyou


----------



## Puffreisdaddy (4 mo ago)

Hi, can someone kindly send me the download link for ISTA, i have an F series


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Puffreisdaddy said:


> Hi, can someone kindly send me the download link for ISTA, i have an F series





Allspun1 said:


> Can i get the link for just ista-d and anything required for install please and thnkyou


PM sent


----------



## RU93 (3 mo ago)

hi, i need ista+ link for bmw motorrad 2021


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

hello can i have link to latest ista d please


----------



## _lowrider_ (4 mo ago)

to me too please 🔗 💻 🚗


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

_lowrider_ said:


> to me too please 🔗 💻 🚗





Dlovan Alakini said:


> hello can i have link to latest ista d please





RU93 said:


> hi, i need ista+ link for bmw motorrad 2021


PM sent


----------



## krisugd (3 mo ago)

Hi.
Can someone send me link to Ista P download?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

krisugd said:


> Hi.
> Can someone send me link to Ista P download?


PM sent


----------



## phill.cooksey (8 mo ago)

Could I also have the link to ista-p and ista-d please, thank you


----------



## Bilabongbay (3 mo ago)

Could you kindly pm me a link please, thanks in advance.


----------



## Milkglass (6 mo ago)

Hi, can you share the DL link for Ista D please, I have a BMW i3. Thx in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Milkglass said:


> Hi, can you share the DL link for Ista D please, I have a BMW i3. Thx in advance





Bilabongbay said:


> Could you kindly pm me a link please, thanks in advance.





phill.cooksey said:


> Could I also have the link to ista-p and ista-d please, thank you


Send PM


----------



## Milkglass (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Send PM


Thx for the quik reply !


----------



## aa240sx (Nov 21, 2009)

hate to trouble but could you provide me the link for ista p and d? my dell crapped out on me. thanks!


----------



## domelis (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Maybe i could get ISTA+ link too? Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

aa240sx said:


> hate to trouble but could you provide me the link for ista p and d? my dell crapped out on me. thanks!





domelis said:


> Maybe i could get ISTA+ link too? Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ximeroni said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 Could you please send me links for ista D and ista P . Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## ActiveTourer75196 (3 mo ago)

Can I have a link for complete ISTA+ (ISTA-D)? Thank you very much!!!


----------



## jz6819 (3 mo ago)

Hello, I am looking for one or more links for ista+ ista p and the V.69 file.



I probably deleted the first email with the link.



Thanks in advance...


----------



## Coca0815 (6 mo ago)

I ll need a link for ista d/ + and p with the newest db plz
thx


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Coca0815 said:


> I ll need a link for ista d/ + and p with the newest db plz
> thx





jz6819 said:


> Hello, I am looking for one or more links for ista+ ista p and the V.69 file.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ActiveTourer75196 said:


> Can I have a link for complete ISTA+ (ISTA-D)? Thank you very much!!!


PM sent


----------



## Shanechelsy (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi all, I am also looking for the link to ISTA D and ISTA P

THank you in advance


----------



## BMW_E91_Shadow (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 

I'm also interested in ISTA D & ISTA P for my 2009 E91. Would like to replace the NOX sensor with help of ISTA.

Many thanks!
Nick


----------



## galbenu (3 mo ago)

Can anyone help me with a link for ista for bmw e91 lci ? thanks


----------



## Kadised (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey, would I be able to get a link to ISTA as well, please?


----------



## alexreanda454 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello please send me link as well appreciate it ista p


----------



## Vins (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi. Please, send me a link to *ISTA P* and *ISTA D*
Thanks


----------



## Alex1970 (6 mo ago)

Hi. Please send me a link to ISTA+ /-P for my F11.
Many thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Alex1970 said:


> Hi. Please send me a link to ISTA+ /-P for my F11.
> Many thanks.





Vins said:


> Hi. Please, send me a link to *ISTA P* and *ISTA D*
> Thanks





alexreanda454 said:


> Hello please send me link as well appreciate it ista p





Kadised said:


> Hey, would I be able to get a link to ISTA as well, please?





galbenu said:


> Can anyone help me with a link for ista for bmw e91 lci ? thanks





BMW_E91_Shadow said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm also interested in ISTA D & ISTA P for my 2009 E91. Would like to replace the NOX sensor with help of ISTA.
> 
> ...





Shanechelsy said:


> Hi all, I am also looking for the link to ISTA D and ISTA P
> 
> THank you in advance


PM sent


----------



## bigjoshdog (3 mo ago)

Need links to ISTA+ and -P


----------



## RODFER (Jan 19, 2021)

Hola. Ayuda por favor... Necesito enlace ista p, ista d. 
Thanks


----------



## AlphaWolfJV (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi. Please, send me a link to *ISTA P* and *ISTA D for my E60* Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

AlphaWolfJV said:


> Hi. Please, send me a link to *ISTA P* and *ISTA D for my E60* Thanks





RODFER said:


> Hola. Ayuda por favor... Necesito enlace ista p, ista d.
> Thanks





RODFER said:


> Hola. Ayuda por favor... Necesito enlace ista p, ista d.
> Thanks





bigjoshdog said:


> Need links to ISTA+ and -P


PM sent


----------



## Pratherth (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi, I’m just trying to find a working version of ISTA+ and ISTA-P to start running through my e46 M3. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## doylesteven771 (3 mo ago)

Hello, May I please also have the link for ISTA-P & ISTA-D? Looking to use with an F80. Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pratherth said:


> Hi, I’m just trying to find a working version of ISTA+ and ISTA-P to start running through my e46 M3. Any help would be appreciated.





doylesteven771 said:


> Hello, May I please also have the link for ISTA-P & ISTA-D? Looking to use with an F80. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Pratherth (Dec 14, 2016)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


thank you sir, much appreciated!!


----------



## p02577678 (Dec 22, 2019)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent





Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello! Is there a way you can help me with a Ista download link? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dcmsnd (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello, trying to chase some download links . All i need is reading codes and some adaptation stuff for my old lady E53. I grabbed some different versions from various sites , currently trying to run 4.33 but its asking licence. Do you have any installation which doesnt need lic? Much appreciated - *dziękuję bardzo* from slovakia!


----------



## smurf786 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Can i get link to ista d and ista p latest version please?

Thank you


----------



## davidp423-1 (3 mo ago)

Good Evening, I have a 2016 G11 and wanted to do some coding via ISTA+. Does anyone have a link for it? I think I don’t need ISTA-D or ISTA-P so it would only be the +. Thanks


----------



## davidp423-1 (3 mo ago)

Double Post


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

davidp423-1 said:


> Good Evening, I have a 2016 G11 and wanted to do some coding via ISTA+. Does anyone have a link for it? I think I don’t need ISTA-D or ISTA-P so it would only be the +. Thanks





smurf786 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can i get link to ista d and ista p latest version please?
> 
> Thank you





dcmsnd said:


> Hello, trying to chase some download links . All i need is reading codes and some adaptation stuff for my old lady E53. I grabbed some different versions from various sites , currently trying to run 4.33 but its asking licence. Do you have any installation which doesnt need lic? Much appreciated - *dziękuję bardzo* from slovakia!





p02577678 said:


> Hello! Is there a way you can help me with a Ista download link? Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## Bill S. Preston Esq (3 mo ago)

Hi there! Can someone please send me the ista-d and ista-p current version? I would like to do some more coding and resets on my e90 dme. Thanks for your help!


----------



## quain (3 mo ago)

Hello! If this is not a problem - could you send me those links for both insta-d and insta-p also? I'm trying to work on my G30, especially vtg adaptation for now.


----------



## all43 (6 mo ago)

Please may I also have the links to insta-d and insta-p, I've just become a new owner with a new to me 5 series F10!


----------



## niisbel (Jan 22, 2021)

i'd love a link aswell please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

niisbel said:


> i'd love a link aswell please





all43 said:


> Please may I also have the links to insta-d and insta-p, I've just become a new owner with a new to me 5 series F10!





quain said:


> Hello! If this is not a problem - could you send me those links for both insta-d and insta-p also? I'm trying to work on my G30, especially vtg adaptation for now.





Bill S. Preston Esq said:


> Hi there! Can someone please send me the ista-d and ista-p current version? I would like to do some more coding and resets on my e90 dme. Thanks for your help!


PM sent


----------



## yaroliban (3 mo ago)

Hi. Can i get the link for ISTA -P ? I changed rear light to led in my F22 M235I and i need coded now.


----------



## true_cole06 (3 mo ago)

Hi, I am looking for a download link for ISTA+ and ISTA-P so I can work on my E90 N52. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ocruz94 (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone!

Could I please get link to ISTA-D and ISTA-P latest version? Trying to work on my new to me F16!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ocruz94 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Could I please get link to ISTA-D and ISTA-P latest version? Trying to work on my new to me F16!
> 
> Thanks in advance.





true_cole06 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a download link for ISTA+ and ISTA-P so I can work on my E90 N52. Any help would be greatly appreciated.





yaroliban said:


> Hi. Can i get the link for ISTA -P ? I changed rear light to led in my F22 M235I and i need coded now.


PM sent


----------



## engineonfire (3 mo ago)

Could someone send me the latest ISTA+D and ISTA-P download links. Please & Thank You.


----------



## Mcnaughb (3 mo ago)

Hello - I'm looking for the latest ISTA links please. Thank you!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

engineonfire said:


> Could someone send me the latest ISTA+D and ISTA-P download links. Please & Thank You.





Mcnaughb said:


> Hello - I'm looking for the latest ISTA links please. Thank you!!


PM sent


----------



## IrishBMWFan (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi, Could you please send me the link for ISTA+ pls


----------



## crbr5687 (3 mo ago)

Hello, link please. Thank you.


----------



## JEFFYROLL (3 mo ago)

PLEASE IF YOU DON'T MIND SENDING ME THE LINK. THANK YOU


----------



## haxa.aviation (Jan 12, 2022)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi Adalbert_77.
Sorry I couldn't download via the link.
I hope you could send it again.
Cheers,
Xavier


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

IrishBMWFan said:


> Hi, Could you please send me the link for ISTA+ pls


PM sent


----------



## flokom (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello, can you help me how can I install the software ISTA 4.33.15. I have download it from mega Order 30GB. I always get message Could not find Launcher.Please install ISTA ISTA ISTA by using the Launcher

Thanks!


----------



## Avenia501 (3 mo ago)

Need link too 
tnx in advance


----------



## Zshak (5 mo ago)

any chance of someone sending me insta p and insta d PLEASE! Thank so much in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

flokom said:


> Hello, can you help me how can I install the software ISTA 4.33.15. I have download it from mega Order 30GB. I always get message Could not find Launcher.Please install ISTA ISTA ISTA by using the Launcher
> 
> Thanks!





Zshak said:


> any chance of someone sending me insta p and insta d PLEASE! Thank so much in advance





Avenia501 said:


> Need link too
> tnx in advance


PM sent


----------



## jakejones363 (3 mo ago)

also looking to get ISTA D and P need to diagnose my 08 e90


----------



## DylE90 (3 mo ago)

Please sir may I have some ISTA links for my e90 he is quite ill.


----------



## alvincsj (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi there, can someone please send me the link to download ISTA? Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jakejones363 said:


> also looking to get ISTA D and P need to diagnose my 08 e90





alvincsj said:


> Hi there, can someone please send me the link to download ISTA? Thanks in advance





alvincsj said:


> Hi there, can someone please send me the link to download ISTA? Thanks in advance





DylE90 said:


> Please sir may I have some ISTA links for my e90 he is quite ill.


PM sent


----------



## al08002 (May 15, 2016)

Trying to diagnose and fix problems on my 2006 E90. Can someone send me the links to ISTA+/D/P also?
Thanks!


----------



## brrrito (5 mo ago)

Hello I'm looking for the ISTA+/D/P links to code my injectors on my F10. Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

al08002 said:


> Trying to diagnose and fix problems on my 2006 E90. Can someone send me the links to ISTA+/D/P also?
> Thanks!





brrrito said:


> Hello I'm looking for the ISTA+/D/P links to code my injectors on my F10. Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## John2022 (9 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77.
Sorry I couldn't download via the link as it got deleted or reported.
I hope you could send it again.
Thank you,
John


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

John2022 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77.
> Sorry I couldn't download via the link as it got deleted or reported.
> I hope you could send it again.
> Thank you,
> John


PM sent


----------



## Shamuface (3 mo ago)

Hello
Can someone send me the links to ISTA+/D/P? Trying to diagnose and fix problems on my 2008 BMW E60, and 2003 BMW E46

Thanks for your help and guidance!


----------



## dylan_bhafc (3 mo ago)

Hello, first post! Please can someone send me the link


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shamuface said:


> Hello
> Can someone send me the links to ISTA+/D/P? Trying to diagnose and fix problems on my 2008 BMW E60, and 2003 BMW E46
> 
> Thanks for your help and guidance!





dylan_bhafc said:


> Hello, first post! Please can someone send me the link


PM sent


----------



## G4Designs (Jul 5, 2014)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Any chance I could get the links, too?

You're a legend, mate.


----------



## bligui (4 mo ago)

Hi,
I would appreciate a link for INSTA-D/P for use with a BWM X1 E84


----------



## tedavis01 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi, I am also looking for a link. I have a g series g32. Thanks


----------



## aber57 (Feb 2, 2014)

Please may I have the link for ISTA+ for my F15? Thank you in advance AdAlbert_77. I appreciate you doing this for me (us).


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

aber57 said:


> Please may I have the link for ISTA+ for my F15? Thank you in advance AdAlbert_77. I appreciate you doing this for me (us).





tedavis01 said:


> Hi, I am also looking for a link. I have a g series g32. Thanks





bligui said:


> Hi,
> I would appreciate a link for INSTA-D/P for use with a BWM X1 E84





G4Designs said:


> Any chance I could get the links, too?
> 
> You're a legend, mate.


PM sent


----------



## Jnafezi (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jnafezi said:


> Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


PM sent


----------



## Leaky e92 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey budddy any chance I could also receive that special PM? Thank you ever so kindly.


----------



## Jagger92 (3 mo ago)

Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you ! @Adalbert_77


----------



## tslnmbwn1 (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


----------



## f11white (3 mo ago)

Hello Adalbert_77, i would also appreciate the ISTA link for my F11. Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

f11white said:


> Hello Adalbert_77, i would also appreciate the ISTA link for my F11. Thank you.





tslnmbwn1 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !





Jagger92 said:


> Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you ! @Adalbert_77





Leaky e92 said:


> Hey budddy any chance I could also receive that special PM? Thank you ever so kindly.


PM sent


----------



## tslnmbwn1 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi @Adalbert_77 please send me on my email i can't see PM [email protected]


----------



## Menis (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Menis said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !





tslnmbwn1 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 please send me on my email i can't see PM [email protected]


PM sent


----------



## anareau (3 mo ago)

If possible I'm also looking for ista for my f10
thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

anareau said:


> If possible I'm also looking for ista for my f10
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## khedm0211 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi Albert. Are you able to send me the link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

khedm0211 said:


> Hi Albert. Are you able to send me the link please?


PM sent


----------



## Falkon (Dec 13, 2014)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Good day buddy, would you be kind to send me a download link for ISTA-D and ISTA-P please?


----------



## reb467 (2 mo ago)

Adalbert is there any chance i could get the link for ISTA D and ISTA P?


----------



## crakhabit (2 mo ago)

Hi. Can I get a link for ISTA/P please. TIA


----------



## reb467 (2 mo ago)

Could anybody please help with the ISTA link? Really need it for my e92. Thank you in advance.


----------



## aljos (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi! Can I get a link for ISTA-D and P, please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

aljos said:


> Hi! Can I get a link for ISTA-D and P, please? Thanks in advance.





reb467 said:


> Could anybody please help with the ISTA link? Really need it for my e92. Thank you in advance.





crakhabit said:


> Hi. Can I get a link for ISTA/P please. TIA





reb467 said:


> Adalbert is there any chance i could get the link for ISTA D and ISTA P?


PM sent


----------



## aber57 (Feb 2, 2014)

I downloaded ISTA via the link provided but I am not finding things mentioned in the guide that was put together and posted here. I know (I think) that unblock.reg is on your own but the second item mentioned is to install everything prerequisites folder. I can't find a prerequisites folder. Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong or is that something I get from another location? Thanks.


----------



## jindeezy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello, I'd like a link for ISTA+ for G01. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheNito (2 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77, a couple of days ago in other post, you send me a PM with the link to download ISTA-D (thank you so much!). 
Can you send me please the link for download now the INSTA-P?. 
Thank you again for your valuable support!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

TheNito said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77, a couple of days ago in other post, you send me a PM with the link to download ISTA-D (thank you so much!).
> Can you send me please the link for download now the INSTA-P?.
> Thank you again for your valuable support!





jindeezy said:


> Hello, I'd like a link for ISTA+ for G01. Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## DanF30 (2 mo ago)

Please also send me the link for download ISTA + for my F30


----------



## BigBen8776 (2 mo ago)

Could someone please share the links for INSTA D+P also with me? 😁
@Adalbert_77 could you support? I think you helped a lot of friends here - Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BigBen8776 said:


> Could someone please share the links for INSTA D+P also with me? 😁
> @Adalbert_77 could you support? I think you helped a lot of friends here - Thanks in advance.





DanF30 said:


> Please also send me the link for download ISTA + for my F30


PM sent


----------



## tedavis01 (Nov 27, 2015)

hi, has anyone got this to work, it is giving me an error that the database install is not complete and that it cannot be used without complete databases. I reviewed the files i downloaded and reviewed several videos on youtube but there are some differences in files. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MalcomX (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello @Adalbert_77 
Can i have a link with a FRENCH version of ISTA ?

Like the 4.37 ?

Best regard


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MalcomX said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77
> Can i have a link with a FRENCH version of ISTA ?
> 
> Like the 4.37 ?
> ...


haven't, just English and German


----------



## Kirkedal (Nov 12, 2020)

Could someone help me with a link to ISTA D or P. It would help me fix my F31. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Israr321 (2 mo ago)

Appreciate if you can provide a link to the last ista D version that does not require a licence.

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Kirkedal said:


> Could someone help me with a link to ISTA D or P. It would help me fix my F31. Any help greatly appreciated.





Israr321 said:


> Appreciate if you can provide a link to the last ista D version that does not require a licence.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## MalcomX (Dec 11, 2020)

somebody have the SQLiteDBs FRENCH please ?
version 4.3x


----------



## bigk29 (8 mo ago)

Hi AdAlbert_77,

I was able to get the Ista+ working with no issues, but would like to do some programming with Ista-P, I used the link you sent me, but I don't know how to setup the k+Dcan connection. Do I need a separate emulator?

Thanks


----------



## 2023miki2023 (2 mo ago)

Hi, to everyone,
Could use some help need the download links for ista d and p and sp daten 
I am a nube with 06 650i e63 just got the laptop ready to download and setup , greatly appreciate. Miki I am in la. Usa 
Thanks to all


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bigk29 said:


> Hi AdAlbert_77,
> 
> I was able to get the Ista+ working with no issues, but would like to do some programming with Ista-P, I used the link you sent me, but I don't know how to setup the k+Dcan connection. Do I need a separate emulator?
> 
> Thanks


for programining E series the best icom A+B


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

2023miki2023 said:


> Hi, to everyone,
> Could use some help need the download links for ista d and p and sp daten
> I am a nube with 06 650i e63 just got the laptop ready to download and setup , greatly appreciate. Miki I am in la. Usa
> Thanks to all


PM sent ista+ and ista P with SP DATA


----------



## tedavis01 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi, I was able to figure it out. The program I was using was decompressing all of the files correctly. Must use 7zip to get it to work as intended. As for how to get the sedan cable to work - look up on YouTube for insta d install by Evan goyuk- he has a good tutorial. To get decan cable working you need to change com port settings in windows and also go into insta and tell it to use ediadas for communicating.


----------



## Dazf50 (Apr 22, 2021)

hello there 
I'm looking for links to download ista d/p to help diagnose problems with my e85

thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dazf50 said:


> hello there
> I'm looking for links to download ista d/p to help diagnose problems with my e85
> 
> thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## F10NZ (9 mo ago)

Could i please have the link. Thanks mate!


----------



## DynamicsZ (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi @Adalbert_77 

Could I have a link sent? The download links have expired.


----------



## la3if (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Siema, podeślesz linka do ISTA D i ISTA P ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

la3if said:


> Siema, podeślesz linka do ISTA D i ISTA P ?





DynamicsZ said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77
> 
> Could I have a link sent? The download links have expired.





F10NZ said:


> Could i please have the link. Thanks mate!


PM sent


----------



## DynamicsZ (Jul 16, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent



Hi @Adalbert_77 

I did not get your PM. Your old PM had their links expired.


----------



## vdf77 (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 

Could you PM me with the link for ISTA+ please? I have an e60, 2005.
much appreciated.
Denis


----------



## rodsport (2 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77 , I would like a ISTA-D download for my E81 130i thank you!


----------



## metallica944 (2 mo ago)

Also looking for ISTA...perhaps @Adalbert_77 can help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rudeboi1 (2 mo ago)

can sum one bless me with a DL to ISTA D....THX U


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rudeboi1 said:


> can sum one bless me with a DL to ISTA D....THX U





metallica944 said:


> Also looking for ISTA...perhaps @Adalbert_77 can help? Thanks in advance!





rodsport said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77 , I would like a ISTA-D download for my E81 130i thank you!





vdf77 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77
> 
> Could you PM me with the link for ISTA+ please? I have an e60, 2005.
> much appreciated.
> Denis





DynamicsZ said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77
> 
> I did not get your PM. Your old PM had their links expired.


PM sent


----------



## taznz1 (2 mo ago)

Could you PM me with the link for ISTA+ please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

taznz1 said:


> Could you PM me with the link for ISTA+ please?


PM sent


----------



## 314r6 (2 mo ago)

Could you please PM me with the link for ISTA+ please?


----------



## davedgg (2 mo ago)

please i also need a copy of ISTA P. appreciates your help.
thanks


----------



## LBerdich (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone,
I'm new here, trying to figure out my 2008 BMW 328XI and would like to have link to download ISTA-D, please.
thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

314r6 said:


> Could you please PM me with the link for ISTA+ please?





davedgg said:


> please i also need a copy of ISTA P. appreciates your help.
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## dinujr (2 mo ago)

Hello there,

Where can I find the link for ista for my x3 e83 2009?
Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dinujr said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Where can I find the link for ista for my x3 e83 2009?
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## IcebeamE83 (2 mo ago)

anyone feeling charitable enough to send me a link for ista p? preferably standalone?


----------



## dopa81 (2 mo ago)

Hello
I'm looking for ISTA-P and e-sys / psdzdata for coding my F11 and F20
Anyone so kind to help me out
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

IcebeamE83 said:


> anyone feeling charitable enough to send me a link for ista p? preferably standalone?





dopa81 said:


> Hello
> I'm looking for ISTA-P and e-sys / psdzdata for coding my F11 and F20
> Anyone so kind to help me out
> Thanks a lot in advance


PM sent


----------



## 2023miki2023 (2 mo ago)

Can anyone telp me the stepts to workaround the hardware check by the install of and setup for the ISTA-P SYS 3.66.0.200 ,SOME ONE SAID IT COULD BE DONE

THANKS


----------



## Shagx (2 mo ago)

could anyone help me with the latest ista-p and loaders with the latest vehicle files please, im struggling to install on a new laptop...


thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shagx said:


> could anyone help me with the latest ista-p and loaders with the latest vehicle files please, im struggling to install on a new laptop...
> 
> 
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## Conzo427 (8 mo ago)

Hello! Can someone please send me the link to ISTA+ and all of the goodies to get it running for my f10? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Konic (2 mo ago)

Howzit All

Can I please have link for ISTA D for F40 M135i


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Conzo427 said:


> Hello! Can someone please send me the link to ISTA+ and all of the goodies to get it running for my f10? Thanks in advance!





Konic said:


> Howzit All
> 
> Can I please have link for ISTA D for F40 M135i


PM sent


----------



## ngheomaham (Oct 26, 2021)

Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ngheomaham said:


> Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


PM sent


----------



## ahbecan (2 mo ago)

Hi All, Please ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links. Thanks.


----------



## Joshy83 (2 mo ago)

Hi team. Cann you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you 

my CAS de synced itself


----------



## Kirkedal (Nov 12, 2020)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thank you very much, Adalbert_77!
.
After downloading I'm a bit lost. There's a lot of files. I unpacked every last one of them and finally found the ISTAGUI.exe, but I get an error message saying the databaser is broken.
I found out somewhere else on the forum, that files need to be in a specific location, but it is hard to figure out. Is there somewhere I can find information about how ISTA expects the files to be located and in which order I need to run the different files?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ahbecan said:


> Hi All, Please ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links. Thanks.





Joshy83 said:


> Hi team. Cann you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you
> 
> my CAS de synced itself


PM sent


----------



## e70m57 (2 mo ago)

Could I also please, get the links for ISTA-D and ISTA-P.

Thanks!!


----------



## glanvillegary14 (Jan 5, 2022)

Ista-d and ista-p for bmw e46 please  pm links


----------



## glanvillegary14 (Jan 5, 2022)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Ista-D and ista-p for e46 please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

e70m57 said:


> Could I also please, get the links for ISTA-D and ISTA-P.
> 
> Thanks!!





glanvillegary14 said:


> Ista-d and ista-p for bmw e46 please  pm links


PM SENT


----------



## ShaunM (4 mo ago)

Could I please get the ISTA-D and ISTA-P links for F30.

Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ShaunM said:


> Could I please get the ISTA-D and ISTA-P links for F30.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## e70m57 (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM SENT


Hey checked my PM's but I don't have any.


----------



## eurosautos39 (1 mo ago)

could i also get these files please?


----------



## F16MSPORT16 (1 mo ago)

Could I please get the ISTA-D and ISTA-P links for F16? Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

eurosautos39 said:


> could i also get these files please?





F16MSPORT16 said:


> Could I please get the ISTA-D and ISTA-P links for F16? Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## przemekbacela13 (1 mo ago)

Ista-d i Ista-p do bmw e60 proszę o linki na pw


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

przemekbacela13 said:


> Ista-d i Ista-p do bmw e60 proszę o linki na pw


PM sent


----------



## Don0407 (11 mo ago)

Could I get one

ISTA-D and ISTA-P


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Don0407 said:


> Could I get one
> 
> ISTA-D and ISTA-P


PM sent


----------



## mbperformance (5 mo ago)

Could I please get the ISTA-D link? thx


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mbperformance said:


> Could I please get the ISTA-D link? thx


PM sent


----------



## BMW_Driver_Q (1 mo ago)

Could I get ISTA-D and ISTA-P link also please? Thx an Kind regards. q


----------



## Giallorosso (1 mo ago)

Can you give me send the link ista-d and ista-p e92


----------



## chisan (Oct 8, 2021)

I have a quick question. Would I be able to use ista p without internet? I’m out of range for my Wi-Fi.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

chisan said:


> I have a quick question. Would I be able to use ista p without internet? I’m out of range for my Wi-Fi.





Giallorosso said:


> Can you give me send the link ista-d and ista-p e92





BMW_Driver_Q said:


> Could I get ISTA-D and ISTA-P link also please? Thx an Kind regards. q


PM sent


----------



## fourwarner (Jun 14, 2017)

Could you send a link to ISTA+


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

fourwarner said:


> Could you send a link to ISTA+


PM sent


----------



## chifolo.dagnogo (11 mo ago)

could i please get the link to i just got a f10550 with a insane misfire


----------



## chifolo.dagnogo (11 mo ago)

chifolo.dagnogo said:


> could i please get the link to i just got a f10550 with a insane misfire


 will ista give me access to the diagnostic tools? i hope i don't have to do timing


----------



## chifolo.dagnogo (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


can i also get the access to the ista and some help from someone that worked on a 50i


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

chifolo.dagnogo said:


> can i also get the access to the ista and some help from someone that worked on a 50i


PM sent


----------



## alex_4296 (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Could I also get a link to ista d! Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

alex_4296 said:


> Could I also get a link to ista d! Thank you


PM sent


----------



## Lunix (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi,
my HD broke, need ISTA D & P again ... Thanks a lot !


----------



## jazsko (1 mo ago)

Hi, Could I please get the ISTA-D and ISTA-P download links?

Thx!


----------



## Jstevenson (1 mo ago)

Hey I would love the ISTA download links aswell please


----------



## blackstar11202020 (1 mo ago)

Any chance anyone can give me a ISTA link please?


----------



## ivcho_f82 (1 mo ago)

Could I get ISTA-D and ISTA-P link also please? Thx an Kind regards.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ivcho_f82 said:


> Could I get ISTA-D and ISTA-P link also please? Thx an Kind regards.





blackstar11202020 said:


> Any chance anyone can give me a ISTA link please?





Jstevenson said:


> Hey I would love the ISTA download links aswell please





jazsko said:


> Hi, Could I please get the ISTA-D and ISTA-P download links?
> 
> Thx!





Lunix said:


> Hi,
> my HD broke, need ISTA D & P again ... Thanks a lot !


PM sent


----------



## razza199191 (1 mo ago)

Hi guys can you send me link to download a ista+ ista-p please ?


----------



## ratos (1 mo ago)

can you send me link to download a ista+ ista-p please ? Dzieki z gory


----------



## jortega (1 mo ago)

Is 2022 is any one can help me finding ISTA+ ISTA - P AND D


----------



## jortega (1 mo ago)

Ssilver356 said:


> Hello is it possible to send me links for ISTA to F-series ? Thanks 😉


Were you able to fine ISTA FOR THE F- series? I have x5 F15 and Im looking ISTA the works with F-series BMW


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jortega said:


> Were you able to fine ISTA FOR THE F- series? I have x5 F15 and Im looking ISTA the works with F-series BMW





jortega said:


> Is 2022 is any one can help me finding ISTA+ ISTA - P AND D





ratos said:


> can you send me link to download a ista+ ista-p please ? Dzieki z gory





razza199191 said:


> Hi guys can you send me link to download a ista+ ista-p please ?


PM sent


----------



## Turb-z (1 mo ago)

Hi Could I get ISTA-D and ISTA-P link also please. Thank you


----------



## jmvaz (1 mo ago)

Hi all, can someone send me the link? I need to register my new battery


----------



## Driftingsoul (8 mo ago)

Hi, Could I please get the ISTA-D and ISTA-P download links? 

Thanks


----------



## eurosautos39 (1 mo ago)

already had ista+ working trying to get ista p working now. Have v3.7 unpacked but there is no install Readme anywhere. Any tips from anyone please? I ran the loader v6.6 put in key and then it closed. Reopened and nothing now it keeps closing.


----------



## bbatemon (Dec 23, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello, can you send me the links to ISTA P and D?
Thanks


----------



## Nutti667 (1 mo ago)

Hi!

My daughter just bought a bmw so could use download link for ista d and p, thanks!


----------



## ckegman (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


----------



## Sour_Wave (1 mo ago)

Can I please have a link as well?


----------



## shurachka (1 mo ago)

Can somebody post link for it, or PM?


----------



## robbertjanmelissant7 (1 mo ago)

Hello, can you send me the links to ISTA P and D?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Turb-z said:


> Hi Could I get ISTA-D and ISTA-P link also please. Thank you





jmvaz said:


> Hi all, can someone send me the link? I need to register my new battery


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

shurachka said:


> Can somebody post link for it, or PM?





robbertjanmelissant7 said:


> Hello, can you send me the links to ISTA P and D?


PM sent


----------



## anotherdieselkid (1 mo ago)

Could I get a link as well please?


----------



## Allen2 (2 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert

I ran to some issue with 2011 E70 & need Ista D & P
Could you please send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P download links?

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

anotherdieselkid said:


> Could I get a link as well please?





Allen2 said:


> Hi Adalbert
> 
> I ran to some issue with 2011 E70 & need Ista D & P
> Could you please send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P download links?
> ...


PM sent


----------



## uhtu (1 mo ago)

Hi,
Ran into some issues with my F11. Can someone please PM me the download link to ISTA.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Mara34 (8 mo ago)

Hey! Just bought an e91 which i would like to diagnose. I would be thankful to receive download link for ISTA+ or ISTA-D in PM thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

uhtu said:


> Hi,
> Ran into some issues with my F11. Can someone please PM me the download link to ISTA.
> Thanks for your help





Mara34 said:


> Hey! Just bought an e91 which i would like to diagnose. I would be thankful to receive download link for ISTA+ or ISTA-D in PM thanks!


PM sent


----------



## mast99 (1 mo ago)

hi everyone , i have some issue with my f30 335i. Can i have link for ista download ? Thanks


----------



## Allen2 (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thank you very much


----------



## Allen2 (2 mo ago)

Only one question, The link is for ISTA D or P or both?


----------



## Deno81 (1 mo ago)

Hello, please can i have a link. Need ista(Rheingold) for G30. If possible i German. 
Thanks


----------



## Turb-z (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


hi would there be a reason why i don't see a PM? thanks


----------



## Ggr8Mate (1 mo ago)

I'd appreciate the link as well please.


----------



## Turb-z (1 mo ago)

Turb-z said:


> hi would there be a reason why i don't see a PM? thanks


Hi I can receive conversations now so if you don't mind can I get the ista-d and ista-p links again please. Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Turb-z said:


> hi would there be a reason why i don't see a PM? thanks





Turb-z said:


> Hi I can receive conversations now so if you don't mind can I get the ista-d and ista-p links again please. Thank you





Ggr8Mate said:


> I'd appreciate the link as well please.


PM sent


----------



## PK97 (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi could I get an ISTA D link please?


----------



## Deno81 (1 mo ago)

does anyone have installation instructions for ista+?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

PK97 said:


> Hi could I get an ISTA D link please?


PM sent


----------



## myee123 (Sep 11, 2003)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi, Could you please send me the ISTA-D link as well? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

myee123 said:


> Hi, Could you please send me the ISTA-D link as well? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## ShawnWhite78 (Jan 3, 2022)

Could I get a link for ista p 

thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ShawnWhite78 said:


> Could I get a link for ista p
> 
> thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## Arturslv21 (27 d ago)

Hey, could you please sent me ista/d link please?


----------



## eusebiuhorhat (27 d ago)

Hello, one link for ista/d please!?


----------



## kendogg (28 d ago)

Can anybody point me to instructions for install? I found an install doc, but it references folders and files that the link doesn't have? I'm a little confused. Thanks.


----------



## shaundpee (27 d ago)

Hi guys. Could someone please send me a link for ista d please.

Thank you


----------



## SIGURO (27 d ago)

Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


----------



## eusebiuhorhat (27 d ago)

Hello, a link to dowland ista please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

eusebiuhorhat said:


> Hello, a link to dowland ista please?





SIGURO said:


> Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !





shaundpee said:


> Hi guys. Could someone please send me a link for ista d please.
> 
> Thank you





eusebiuhorhat said:


> Hello, one link for ista/d please!?





Arturslv21 said:


> Hey, could you please sent me ista/d link please?


PM sent


----------



## orlstevie (26 d ago)

can i also get insta p downloadlink


----------



## marcinwilamowski (26 d ago)

Hi there, can I have ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links please? Thank you in advance. Martin


----------



## Becketted (7 mo ago)

Could I please have a link as well?


----------



## libbyren (26 d ago)

Hi, Could I have a link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

marcinwilamowski said:


> Hi there, can I have ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links please? Thank you in advance. Martin





orlstevie said:


> can i also get insta p downloadlink


PM sent


----------



## automatas (24 d ago)

Hello, Adalbert_77, could I have a link please to the ISTA download?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

automatas said:


> Hello, Adalbert_77, could I have a link please to the ISTA download?


PM sent


----------



## flyers2008 (24 d ago)

Hello, @Adalbert_77, would I be able to get a link please?


----------



## Bvirtanen1 (24 d ago)

I would appreciate for ISTA link, inorder to start working with my petrol E87


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bvirtanen1 said:


> I would appreciate for ISTA link, inorder to start working with my petrol E87





flyers2008 said:


> Hello, @Adalbert_77, would I be able to get a link please?


PM sent


----------



## MalmZtone (22 d ago)

Hello i Just got my cable and would really appreciate a link for Ista D and P
Many thanks // Martin from Sweden


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MalmZtone said:


> Hello i Just got my cable and would really appreciate a link for Ista D and P
> Many thanks // Martin from Sweden


PM sent


----------



## edl415 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello, trying to diagnose a transmission error code on my E70, would greatly appreciate a link for ISTA D. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

edl415 said:


> Hello, trying to diagnose a transmission error code on my E70, would greatly appreciate a link for ISTA D. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## rickkertt (21 d ago)

sorry for asking @Adalbert_77, but can you send me the link too?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rickkertt said:


> sorry for asking @Adalbert_77, but can you send me the link too?


PM sent


----------



## brovoldmartinus (Oct 15, 2021)

I would appreciate some links too


----------



## marcinn1992 (27 d ago)

Can i have link? ))


----------



## Zeros (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello, Can I please get a link to download ISTA? Thanks!


----------



## erem51 (19 d ago)

I like to diagnose and code my e90 320 D 2006. I will appreciate if some one can me the links .

Regards


----------



## zwei (19 d ago)

Hello, could I have the link to ISTA-P?

Thank you


----------



## asus241 (19 d ago)

Hi, can i please get the link for ista-p 
thank you


----------



## ant1k (6 d ago)

I am looking for ista-d + ista-p 
it would be perfect with the Czech language and a new version, But I take everything
thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ant1k said:


> I am looking for ista-d + ista-p
> it would be perfect with the Czech language and a new version, But I take everything
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## NYCENT (Dec 20, 2020)

New to the thread. Can you provide a link to ISTA-D and ISTA-P.. Whats are the spec for running it. Thanks in advance. Happy New Year


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

NYCENT said:


> New to the thread. Can you provide a link to ISTA-D and ISTA-P.. Whats are the spec for running it. Thanks in advance. Happy New Year


PM sent


----------



## rouyre1 (5 d ago)

Hi! Also looking for a link to ISTA, thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rouyre1 said:


> Hi! Also looking for a link to ISTA, thank you!


PM sent


----------



## torpeteo (4 d ago)

Hello, if you could provide a link to ISTA it would be appreciated!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

torpeteo said:


> Hello, if you could provide a link to ISTA it would be appreciated!


PM sent


----------



## Pitera (5 mo ago)

Hello, any chance that I can get a link for Ista-D and Ista-P?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pitera said:


> Hello, any chance that I can get a link for Ista-D and Ista-P?
> Thank you in advance


PM sent


----------



## bociangsm (3 d ago)

Hi guys. Can I please the links for ISTA-D & ISTA-P . THX !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bociangsm said:


> Hi guys. Can I please the links for ISTA-D & ISTA-P . THX !


PM sent


----------

